# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2018 às 00:01)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Fev 2018 às 08:21)

No Bom Jesus - Sameiro
5.5°C e vento fraco
Braga ao longe...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2018 às 13:40)

12°c está  a a querer compor-se qq coisa...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 13:58)

Aguaceiro fraco com a temperautra a rondar os 13 graus. O sol aparece forte ocasionalmente ainda.  Vento por vezes forte e frio de N.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Fev 2018 às 14:25)

Sameiro:  carro marca 7.5°C.
Vento algo moderado a forte


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2018 às 14:35)

Belo aguaceiro a vir de norte, com arco-íris e parece notar-se a neve a cair do aguaceiro e também a zona onde começa a derreter.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

Já chegou, que ventania a mandar a chuva para todo o lado.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2018 às 14:58)

Que queda de temperatura, ia em 11ºC vai agora em 8,4ºC e continua o aguaceiro e bastante vento.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 14:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Que queda de temperatura, ia em 11ºC vai agora em 8,4ºC e continua o aguaceiro e bastante vento.


O mesmo por aqui, aguaceiro moderado há pouco, fez baixar dos 12ºC para os *8.6ºC *


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2018 às 15:02)

c0ldPT disse:


> O mesmo por aqui, aguaceiro moderado há pouco, fez baixar dos 12ºC para os *8.6ºC *



Vai em 7,7ºC agora, se este se aguentar deve passar por aí.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Fev 2018 às 15:34)

Boa tarde e bom mês de Fevereiro para todos.
Aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado de NNO
Em Castro Laboreiro já neva


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 15:56)

Aguaceiro moderado, bem interessante!  Não estava a espera hoje de quase nada mas ainda caiu qualquer coisa... Baixou aos 8.9ºC com o aguaceiro mas agora limpou e sigo com *9.5ºC*. Não espero mais nada tão cedo...


----------



## dopedagain (1 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Já neva na serra da peneda. As células da última meia hora acumularam algo sensivelmente aos 1000m

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (1 Fev 2018 às 18:29)

Muito frio em altitude. Em sistelo as 5 da tarde 3 graus

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 18:58)

dopedagain disse:


> Muito frio em altitude. Em sistelo as 5 da tarde 3 graus
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Junto ao rio Vez (250m)? Mas que diferença! Aqui aos 130m não desceu dos 8.5ºC esta tarde até agora anoitecer. Sigo com *6.9ºC* ainda, algum vento


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2018 às 19:08)

Boa noite.

Estive ausente destas vidas mas regresso com o frio...Não, não fui eu que o trouxe! 
Hoje de manhã o sol brilhava intensamente mas lentamente o vento aumentou de intensidade e as nuvens começaram a aparecer.
Pela tarde cairam 2 aguaceiros fracos, nos quais a temperatura foi caindo. Nada de especial, longe de qualquer probabilidade de neve - comentava com o meu pai que com este panorama já devia estar a nevar nas zonas do Gerês\Montalegre...
Está interessante a perspectiva para os próximos dias, uma massa de ar muito fria que aí vem, fazendo a nossa comunidade sonhar. Ahhhh...

*Tactual: 5,9ºC
Hr: 68%*​


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2018 às 20:43)

Boa noite,

Noite fria e com vento, sigo com 7.3 ºc 

Este vento corta


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 21:11)

Agora sim arrefece, sigo com 2.9°C


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2018 às 21:32)

Boa noite,
Arrefece bem, sigo com 3.4°C e um vento muito frio.
Parece que vamos ter frio e quem sabe, algo mais para a semana...


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2018 às 22:35)

Vai arrefecendo bem, sigo com *6.5ºc* ( mínima do dia)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Fev 2018 às 22:55)

Boa noite amantes do frio  
Esta uma bela noite de frio, parece que veio para ficar algum tempo, coisa que não me agrada, mas que faz falta.
Contudo a noite segue bela com um luar majestoso, menos que nos 2 dias anteriores que estava uma beldade! 
Sigo com 75% humidade relativa e o ponto de orvalho nos 3.53


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

Despeço-me desta 5ª feira e entro na 6ª feira com uns fresquinhos* 3,4ºC *e uma* Hr de 70%.*
O céu encontra-se pouco a parcialmente nublado, com uma linda lua no céu.
O vento sopra fraco mas constante de* NNE.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2018 às 00:27)

Boa noite,

Lá fora, *5,4ºC* e um vento cortante de Norte 

Windchill* 2,6ºC *


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2018 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *3.6 ºc*  

Neste momento 3.8ºc e um vento cortante de Norte


----------



## jonas (2 Fev 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Estão -1.1°C, um vento gelado e céu limpo.
Geada moderada.


----------



## Veterano (2 Fev 2018 às 08:06)

Por Matosinhos estão 4,8º, vento fraco, céu quase limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Fev 2018 às 08:26)

Sameiro - Braga
Tá um ventinho cortante...


----------



## smpereira (2 Fev 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia,

Por aqui mais uma noite bem fria, mas mais fria que as anteriores, mínima de 1.7ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 11:55)

Por aqui mínima de* -2°C*, bem podre devido ao vento fraco mas constante. Mesmo assim geada monumental, os carros tinham cristais de gelo altos a formar uma camada de vários milímetros de altura.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 13:29)

Céu pouco nublado e muito sol mas com apenas 10°C de temperatura... há frio em altitude


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2018 às 13:30)

Boas, 

dia com sol mas gelado, sigo com 9.5 ºc actuais e vento com rajadas de Norte


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 18:52)

Desce razoavelmente, com *4.4ºC *


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2018 às 18:56)

Boas,

por aqui 7.9ºc e um vento gelado  

A máxima foi de 10.6ºc .


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2018 às 20:44)

Apesar do vento a temperatura cai bem, sigo com 6.7ºc , sensação térmica muito baixa


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

Revoltante, sigo com 5.0°C após já ter ido aos 1.9°C... Vento moderado apareceu do nada, não fosse isso amanhã ia aos -4


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

c0ldPT disse:


> Revoltante, sigo com 5.0°C após já ter ido aos 1.9°C... Vento moderado apareceu do nada, não fosse isso amanhã ia aos -4


Cold qual é  a tua zona?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 20:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Cold qual é  a tua zona?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Gandra, parte baixa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2018 às 22:03)

Boa noite céu limpo 6°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 22:15)

Por este andar mais uma mínima vulgaríssima amanhã, há duas horas já ia com 1.9ºC  agora o vento abrandou e começou a descer novamente após ter estragado a mínima toda, sigo com uns ridículos *2.4ºC*, noite vulgar de inverno  Máxima de 11ºC hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2018 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Calma malta, muita calma...O frio virá a contento de todos.
O vento que vai soprando não permite mínimas tão baixas como noutros dias, mas basta a sensação térmica para nos dar frio quanto baste. 
Sigo com a mínima do dia, mais frio que durante a noite anterior - só para verem do que é capaz o efeito do vento. Por isso esperem mais um bocado, que nesses "buracos" a mínima deverá ser negativa se o vento o deixar...
O dia por cá trouxe alguma nebulosidade, deixando ainda assim bons períodos de sol.
Foi bom para o ditado "Se vires Nossa senhora das Candeias a sorrir, ainda está o inverno para vir". 

O vento sopra agora fraco de NNE, num céu pouco nublado - apresenta nebulosidade média-alta.

*Tmín: 2,6ºC (noite anterior)
Tmáx: 10,0ºC

Tactual: 2,0ºC (Tmín do dia)
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *1.9ºC* 
Atuais* 3.5ºC* com céu nublado


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 08:49)

Bom dia, 

mínima de* 2.7 ºc* 

Neste momento 4.2ºc e céu encoberto


----------



## karkov (3 Fev 2018 às 08:56)

Por Guimarães vão caindo umas pingas com 3°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 10:48)

Boas, 6.9ºC e céu nublado após uma "estonteante" mínima de -0.7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2018 às 13:24)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tudo nublado. 8 octas. Completamente encoberto. Belo quadro!
Num quadro destes, só a temperatura me faz torcer o nariz.
Precisávamos de uma temperatura 5 ºC mais baixa para acalentar alguma esperança de neve, mas estamos nos trópicos do continente europeu...
Saúde-se ao menos as mínimas de respeito desta madrugada para alguns...
O vento sopra fraco, variável.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC

Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 13:43)

Boas, por aqui *9.9ºC*, vêm aí 





Edit: Já chove!!


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 14:32)

Por aqui já choveu algo e a temperatura está a descer, sigo com 8.9ºc e algum vento de NNW


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2018 às 14:44)

Por cá vai chovendo fraco, nada de acumulado de momento.
Mas está fresco, em queda lenta a temperatura.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO de momento.

*Tactual: 7,7ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## karkov (3 Fev 2018 às 14:48)

Em Guimarães vai caindo uma chuva gelada com 6°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 14:49)

A queda da temperatura é notória, e o vento está a intensificar-se, sigo com 8.3ºc


----------



## ampa62 (3 Fev 2018 às 15:30)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui por Covas um dia de morrinha com fraca visibilidade. No Sopo, a 400 m alt. um nevoeiro cerrado.
Temperatura ronda os 6º C desde o meio dia.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 18:38)

*5.9ºC*


----------



## ampa62 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:28)

E a temperatura subiu....6.6ºC ......e chove.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

Caiu há pouco umas pingas... as torneiras estão muito fechadas para o meu gosto, sem falar nas temperaturas que não estão assim tão baixas quanto isso.  *6.0ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2018 às 00:26)

3°c céu pouco nublado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 01:02)

Miss... os pós-frontais rasparam aqui e nem um pingo, está tudo a morrer já.  E pronto lá vão fechar as torneiras...


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2018 às 01:28)

Estava a chover agora na zona da estrada d miguel , fui á serra de santa justa e infelizmente a massa nebulosa nao chegava la . Estava 3 graus

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 01:42)

Stinger disse:


> Estava a chover agora na zona da estrada d miguel , fui á serra de santa justa e infelizmente a massa nebulosa nao chegava la . Estava 3 graus
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Houvesse gota no final da madrugada e nevaria lá talvez, mas como sempre ficamos no quase... despeço-me com* 3.8ºC,* fruto da inversão claro* *


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

tempo frio e com este vento norte a soprar ainda mais frio parece 

Mínima de* 3.8 ºc*, neste momento 4.7ºc, vento N 19 Km/h. 

Alguns aguaceiros  a oeste, bem ao longe sobre o mar.


----------



## cookie (4 Fev 2018 às 09:26)

Ontem dia cinzento e bastante frio com 9 graus às 13:45, altura em que começou a chover. Parou pelas 17:00 e já não choveu mais. Notava-se o "ar de neve"... 

De momento céu limpo e 6 graus.


Na sexta-feira à noite, pelas 23:45 na A28, trajeto Porto- Vila do Conde o carro chegou a marcar 3 graus e "perigo de gelo".

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2018 às 11:30)

Pouca neve e muito gelo em Castro Laboreiro

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1642453002469108&id=100001132714053


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

A temperatura pouco sobe, está um vento gelado de Norte, sigo com 7.9ºc actuais 

É visível neve ao longe no Gerês, mas a visibilidade de momento é fraca ( muita bruma e pouco sol).


----------



## dlourenco (4 Fev 2018 às 12:40)

Gerês parece "sequinho" de neve, visto do bom Jesus. Existem outas montas para o lado norte que levaram uma borrifadela nos picos. Mas não consigo identificar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2018 às 13:32)

Exijo nos próximos dias aquelas fotos de longa distância. @Snifa @joao paulo 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2018 às 13:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Exijo nos próximos dias aquelas fotos de longa distância. @Snifa @joao paulo



Vou ver o que posso fazer, tudo depende da visibilidade, agora até está um pouco melhor.

Como o @dlourenco  mostrou, a neve (aparentemente) é só mesmo naquela zona, que penso  ainda pertencer ao Gerês ( talvez a zona de Pitões das Júnias   ).


----------



## smpereira (4 Fev 2018 às 16:49)

Boas,

Por aqui mínima de 3.4ºC 
De momento céu pouco nublado e está um vento moderado gélido que aumenta e muito a sensação de frio.

Atuais 9.3ºC


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Serra da freita ao fundo do lado direito limpa sem qualquer neve
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (4 Fev 2018 às 17:44)

dlourenco disse:


> Gerês parece "sequinho" de neve, visto do bom Jesus. Existem outas montas para o lado norte que levaram uma borrifadela nos picos. Mas não consigo identificar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedrada, Peneda e Castro laboreiro tinham neve.
As 9 da manhã aos 700 tinha acumulação.
Mas só se manteve nos 1000 +-


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2018 às 20:46)

5°c céu limpo...

Sinceramente não estou a achar nada de especial este evento...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 5°c céu limpo...
> 
> Sinceramente não estou a achar nada de especial este evento...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Bem por aqui o grande destaque serão as mínimas principalmente na terça e quinta. A situação de quarta deverá sair o jackpot ao pessoal do Centro/Sul Interior, nem vale a pena esperar nada aqui... Por agora o vento finalmente parou e iniciou uma descida rápida, agora com *1.9ºC  *
Hoje de tarde por Codessos, Paços de ferreira (400m de altitude) a temperatura não passou os 9ºC á tarde. Ao longe via a serra do Montemuro, com pouca ou sem neve mesmo.


----------



## smpereira (4 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Por aqui sigo já com 5.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2018 às 22:46)

Boa tarde.

Mas que dia desagradável. A manhã ainda começou bem, com sol e vento fraco. mas a partir das 11h o vento tornou-se moderado, constante, com rajadas, tornando a tarde muito fria, uma sensação cortante de frio.
Há zonas mais frias? Há sim senhor...Mas não são a mesma coisa. 
Agora temos céu praticamente limpo e vento calmo\fraco de N a O (variável).

*Tmín: 1,3ºC*
*Tmáx: 9,9ºC
Tmédia: 5,6ºC

Tactual: 2,4ºC
Hr: 67%
*​*Vamos ver o que nos reserva esta semana de frio. As expectativas de neve são baixas, mas nas mínimas e na média são razoáveis...*


----------



## smpereira (4 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

Por aqui mínima quase a ser batida 3.7°C depois de já ter ido aos 3.5°C. 
Já muito frio a esta hora!


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2018 às 23:43)

Neste momento por aqui uns frios 4.9°c 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

A *Tmín* do dia acaba de ser batida. Sigo com uns refrescantes *0,9ºC* e *72% *de* Hr*.
Começam a aparecer algumas nuvens vindas de N. Será que alguma surpresa virá para o nosso litoral norte?!


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 23:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> A *Tmín* do dia acaba de ser batida. Sigo com uns refrescantes *0,9ºC* e *72% *de* Hr*.
> Começam a aparecer algumas nuvens vindas de N. Será que alguma surpresa virá para o nosso litoral norte?!


Nuvem-palha para estragar as mínimas! Já sigo com *-0.5ºC*, que não venha vento ou nuvens inúteis para estragar a mínima Edit: Apesar de realmente haver precipitação neste momento a NE:


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2018 às 00:38)

Boas,

Por aqui sigo com *4.7ºC* e vento de NNE / Nordeste a *13km/h * 

Windchill* 1.8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2018 às 01:12)

Por aqui sobe a temperatura, depois de ter chegado aos 0,5ºC.
Sigo com *1,4ºC* e uma *Taparente* de *-2,7ºC*, fruto da acção do vento que aumentou de intensidade.
O céu encontra-se nublado para N, acercando-se as mesmas nuvens aqui da zona.

Muito frio de momento...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2018 às 08:29)

Bom dia mínima de -1°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2018 às 10:34)

Bom dia,

Por aqui por aqui a mínima foi de 4,8ºC, nada de especial devido ao vento ainda intenso durante a noite toda.
Agora está uma ventania e há alguma nuvens lenticulares.
Veremos se ainda dá para ir aos negativos na quinta porque amanhã e quarta parece que o vento vai andar por aqui para estragar tudo.


----------



## smpereira (5 Fev 2018 às 13:19)

Boas, 
Mínima de 0.0°C  com muita geada pela manhã. 
Dia frio com algum vento e algumas nuvens que vão cobrindo por vezes o sol.


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2018 às 14:14)

Matosinhos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 14:29)

Boas, por agora algumas nuvens e *10.4ºC*. Dificilmente choverá por aqui sendo que o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade está a sul/este daqui.  Mínima de *-1.7ºC *devido ás nuvens e vento  mas com muita geada...


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2018 às 14:30)

Boas,

Dia bastante frio por cá, neste momento céu com nuvens a tapar o sol.

Sigo com *9,4ºC* e vento gelado de NNE a *33km/h *com rajadas fortes. 

Nota-se que o mar está picado.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 16:18)

*9.5ºC/HR: 42%*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

Vento gelado...


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2018 às 17:15)

Que gelo este vento com rajadas, sigo com 8.4ºc ( mínima *3.2ºc* ) ( máxima *10.0ºc* )

A rajadas atingem frequentemente os 55 Km/h de Norte/NNE.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

Vim agora da rua, as rajadas por vezes até empurram, e são gélidas, parece que estou no alto de uma serra  

As mãos sem protecção ficam logo geladas 

7.9 ºc e 43% HR.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 18:31)

Bem mas que "evento" da treta por aqui até agora...  O maior frio ainda vem aí está certo mas as minhas expectativas já estão no charco  Hoje tal como desde quinta foi mais fresco, tirando isso, chuva ou outra coisa qualquer 0. Apenas geada de manhã. Até a mínima de hoje vai por maus caminhos já, ainda com *6.7ºC *devido ao vento ridículo e inútil que se sente, só serve para diminuir a "temperatura aparente" que não serve de nada, bah...


----------



## jonas (5 Fev 2018 às 18:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem mas que "evento" da treta por aqui até agora...  O maior frio ainda vem aí está certo mas as minhas expectativas já estão no charco  Hoje tal como desde quinta foi mais fresco, tirando isso, chuva ou outra coisa qualquer 0. Apenas geada de manhã. Até a mínima de hoje vai por maus caminhos já, ainda com *6.7ºC *devido ao vento ridículo e inútil que se sente, só serve para diminuir a "temperatura aparente" que não serve de nada, bah...


Tens razão.
Este evento vai ser apenas um bom evento de frio, nada de chuva nem neve.A única coisa boa a tirar deste tipo de eventos são as minimas.
.........................................................
Por aqui vento gelado de N e 6.5°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 18:46)

jonas disse:


> Tens razão.
> Este evento vai ser apenas um bom evento de frio, nada de chuva nem neve.A única coisa boa a tirar deste tipo de eventos são as minimas.
> .........................................................
> Por aqui vento gelado de N e 6.5°C.



As mínimas e os registos dos colegas Alentejanos/Algarvios


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

6.6ºc por aqui e um vento enregelante


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2018 às 19:17)

6°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2018 às 19:24)

Por aqui 5,7°C e continua o vento com rajadas fortes ainda frequentes. Lá se vai a mínima.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2018 às 19:56)

5.9ºc actuais


----------



## VRStation (5 Fev 2018 às 20:35)

E continua o arrefecimento...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

Por s.pedro da cova 4°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 21:15)

Vento a abrandar, *2.0°C *


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

4.9ºc por aqui


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 21:47)

Finalmente! Vento nulo e céu limpo, congelador ligado a 100%, com *1.0ºC *e desce a pique  Apenas 66% de HR, não sinto frio nenhum, incrível!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2018 às 21:59)

Noite gelada, sigo com *4.2ºC* e vento de Nordeste a *32km/h* 

Windchill* -1.1ºC*


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2018 às 22:00)

Por aqui o vento continua mas já enfraqueceu um bocado e a temperatura vai nos 4,6ºC a descer muito devagar. Já passou a mínima que era 4,8ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

Sigo com 3.5°c céu limpo vento fraco

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (5 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

Dia frio com o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade aumentando a sensação de frio. Pelas 11horas estavam 10 graus  na zona da senhora da hora e há pouco a estação marcava 5 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (6 Fev 2018 às 01:48)

Por Famalicão -1.5ºc


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia 

mínima de *1.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.0ºc e  vento moderado de NNE, sensação térmica muito baixa 

Panorama as 06 UTC, destaque para Bragança com uns polares *-6.4 ºc*


----------



## jonas (6 Fev 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia,
Esta frio, céu limpo e não há vento.
Tatual:-3.0°C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2018 às 07:56)

Bom dia fiquei pelos- 2.5°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Veterano (6 Fev 2018 às 08:01)

Por Matosinhos estão 3,6º, vento fraco, poucas nuvens.


----------



## cookie (6 Fev 2018 às 08:41)

Às 7:30 estavam 3 graus e algum vento. Não havia gelo ou geada nos passadiços é campos à beira mar.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Fev 2018 às 08:43)

Já em Terramonte / Maia
O carro marca ...


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 09:34)

Boas, mesmo com o vento a chatear até á meia-noite ainda cheguei aos* -4.5°C*, terá baixado dos -6°C facilmente nos "buracos" á beira-rio aqui á volta.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Fev 2018 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Como previsto o vento não parou durante a noite e por isso a temperatura só foi até aos 1,3ºC. Quinta para ser o melhor dia pois parece que o vento vai abrandar bastante.


----------



## davidazevedo (6 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

Por famalicão, a ficar muito nublado. Isto estava previsto?


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 12:13)

Por agora* 8.9°C *e apenas 45%HR, simplesmente gélido andar na rua agora com esta nortada, de manhã saí com -4 e parecia menos frio que agora  Começam a surgir algumas nuvens que sim, @davidazevedo estavam previstas embora precipitação seja improvável hoje.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2018 às 13:07)

Dia gélido, apenas 8.5ºc a esta hora , vento por vezes com rajadas de Norte/NNE 

Agora até apareceu alguma nebulosidade alta que vai filtrando a luz solar, limitando ainda mais o aquecimento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2018 às 14:05)

Boas,
Mínima de *1.3ºC*

Neste momento ainda *8.5ºC* e vento de Norte a *21km/h* 

Sensação térmica bastante baixa devido ao vento


----------



## jonas (6 Fev 2018 às 15:55)

Boa tarde,
Que dia frio!Este vento gelado ainda bem diminuir mais a sensação térmica...
Logo á noite espero uma ótima minima, a ver vamos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2018 às 16:00)

Se hoje está assim imaginem amanhã...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2018 às 17:12)

Temperatura já desce, sigo com *8,1ºC*

Vento gelado, Máxima de *8.9ºC*


----------



## martinus (6 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

Lá fora 6,6 C. pelo meu sensor, eu não fui lá medir.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 18:27)

*5.5ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

*4.2ºC, *hoje o vento vai andar a chatear toda a noite parece-me* *


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 20:49)

*1.3ºC*, mas pressinto que o vento ainda vai aparecer...

Dados de hoje: *10.6ºC/-4.5ºC*
EDIT 21H37: *0.0ºC*!! Vai com tudo para os negativos como ontem


----------



## jonas (6 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Boa noite,
Por cá 1°C agora e vento fraco.
Parece que vou ter outra vez uma mínima interessante.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2018 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

Epá! Há aqui congeladores...horizontais ao que parece. Puseram o termómetro em cima da erva, foi?! 

Ontem o dia foi frio, com bastante vento a marcar o andamento dos relógios.
*Ontem* de tarde fui ao ponto mais alto de Paços de Ferreira (570 mts de altitude), Citânia de Sanfins, e vi *neve* nas *serras da Peneda, Gerês e zona de Pitões das Júnias e Larouco*. Líndíssimo  o panorama!
Durante 5 minutos medi a intensidade do vento : vento médio até 33 km\h e rajada de 47 km\h. A temperatura oscilou entre 5,6º-6,5ºC. Brrrr!
Hoje a sensação térmica foi de menos frio - mas frio também! O vento foi menos intenso...
A mínima de hoje deu-se antes das 5h uma vez que o vento recomeçou a soprar fazendo subir a temperatura: pelas 07.45h estavam 0,0 ºC.

Dados de ontem e de hoje:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2018 às 22:12)

Boa noite 2°c céu limpo.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2018 às 22:38)

Temp 2.2º Em fornelos Ponte de lima! muito longe da mínima record de 2017.. com  -4.5º  Frio normal de Fevereiro


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

Boa noite de novo...

Por cá vai baixando, com ajuda do vento fraco\calmo de momento.
Uma nota em relação ao frio: efectivamente este frio é normal para o mês de fevereiro. O ponto a reter deverá ser mesmo a *duração* do mesmo, seja ao nível das mínimas como das máximas, associado ao vento que aumenta a sensação térmica de frio; em termos de saúde é importante porque as consequências são maiores - *frio com vento é mais perigoso para a saúde de pessoas fragilizadas*.

Dito isto, hoje nota para a *temperatura média* aqui medida: *3,4ºC*. Muito frio, é um facto. Estamos a falar de uma zona a menos de 30 km em linha reta do mar. E porventura mais zonas nesta faixa semi-interior terão médias parecidas.

*Tactual: 1,0ºC
Hr: 63%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 23:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Epá! Há aqui congeladores...horizontais ao que parece. Puseram o termómetro em cima da erva, foi?!
> 
> ...


De facto as zonas altas do concelho de Paços de Ferreira tem uma vista fantástica para as serras altas! Este domingo estive em Codessos e via-se bem o Montemuro, infelizmente não tinha neve Então na citânia deve-se ver ainda melhor! Cá no concelho de Paredes há poucos sítios com boa visibilidade para as serras do interior, o melhor ponto para observar é mesmo o mais alto, o vértice geodésico de Vandoma (519m). 
_________________________________________

A descida continua, neste momento vou já nos negativos, despeço-me com atual de *-1.5ºC *


----------



## cookie (6 Fev 2018 às 23:09)

É verdade que vem chuva, alguma até, a partir de 6a feira e praticamente durante toda a semana? O que vos parece?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2018 às 23:10)

cookie disse:


> É verdade que vem chuva, alguma até, a partir de 6a feira e praticamente durante toda a semana? O que vos parece?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Pelo que vejo nos modelos ECM e GFS, a chuva além de sexta( madrugada) deverá cair alguma na terça de carnaval ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (6 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

Boa Noite,
Dia frio com mínima de -0.7ºC  
Por agora muito frio com 3.9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2018 às 23:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> De facto as zonas altas do concelho de Paços de Ferreira tem uma vista fantástica para as serras altas! Este domingo estive em Codessos e via-se bem o Montemuro, infelizmente não tinha neve. *Então na Citânia deve-se ver ainda melhor!* Cá no concelho de Paredes há poucos sítios com boa visibilidade para as serras do interior, o melhor ponto para observar é mesmo o mais alto, o vértice geodésico de Vandoma (519m).


O Montemuro poderá ter neve residual e não camada de neve visível ao longe. Nem o Marão, nem o Alvão, nem a Cabreira ou Amarela tem.

Já experimentei várias montanhas e efectivamente o *alto da Citânia de Sanfins* é o meu preferido para ver as montanhas seja do litoral ou do interior de transição.
*Zonas observáveis*: o mar desde Espinho até Esposende; Serras a norte de Esposende até Viana do Castelo (pelos vistos há observações do Monte de Santa Tecla em La Guardia com binócolos, em dia muito límpido); Serra de Arga - Ponte de Lima; Serra do Sameiro - Braga; Serra da Penha - Guimarães; Serra da Peneda; Serra Amarela; Serra do Gerês; Planalto de Pitões das Júnias (da Mourela); Serra do Larouco; Serra da Cabreira; Serra do Barroso; Serras de Fafe; Serra do Alvão; Serra do Marão; Serra Da Aboboreira - Baião; Serra de Montemuro; Serra da Freita; Possivelmente (não confirmei!) Serra de São Macário em S. Pedro do Sul; Santa Justa - Valongo; outras serras e montes intermédios desta vasta zona.
Observam-se também as cidades de VN Gaia; parte do Porto; Parte da Maia; Póvoa de Varzim; Famalicão; Parte de Guimarães; Paços de Ferreira; Penafiel; Parte de Lousada. E muitas outras localidades se estivermos atentos...Até as torres de Ofir. :\

Com isto, o vento voltou a fazer subir a *temperatura*: *1,4ºC*; *Hr: 64%*


----------



## jonas (7 Fev 2018 às 07:42)

Bom dia,
Mínima mais fraca do que a de ontem, só foi aos -2.3°C.
.........................................................

Existe aqui perto um sitio que também tem boa visibilidade para algumas serras nomeadamente a do Alvão,Marão,Montemuro, Aboboreira e serras de Fafe que é a serra de Santiago(pertence a três concelhos, o de Paredes, o de Paços de Ferreira e o de Lousada)
penso que atinge os 450m.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Fev 2018 às 08:26)

Agora já em São Mamede / Maia
2.5°C


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 10:10)

Pelas 7h30, -4°C no carro mas não sei se terá sido a mínima pois já havia alguma brisa Hoje já segue mais quente que ontem por estes lados, por isso se algo se formasse á tarde (não me parece) só seria de neve aos 600m no máximo, os modelos retiraram frio de dia para dia durante toda a semana


----------



## smpereira (7 Fev 2018 às 10:52)

Mínima -0.1ºC  
O dia segue frio com céu limpo.


----------



## bapthista (7 Fev 2018 às 14:52)

Aguaceiro de neve em Amarante. Cerca de dois minutos de neve aos 350 metros.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 14:53)

bapthista disse:


> Aguaceiro de neve em Amarante. Cerca de dois minutos de neve aos 350 metros.


Quêeeeeee? Temperatura? 
___________________________

Por aqui sigo com uns miseráveis 10.7ºC/40%HR e céu limpo, tudo a ir para sul


----------



## bapthista (7 Fev 2018 às 15:01)

Temperatura do carro 5º. Há 1 hora atrás estavam 10º. O aguaceiro fez baixar bastante a temperatura.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 15:06)

bapthista disse:


> Temperatura do carro 5º. Há 1 hora atrás estavam 10º. O aguaceiro fez baixar bastante a temperatura.


Queria tanto que caísse algo aqui, só para tirar as teimas já agora, nem que fosse chuva. Esta zona é sempre péssima quanto ás situações de aguaceiros no interior, nada chega cá.


----------



## bapthista (7 Fev 2018 às 15:08)

É realmente uma pena esta quantidade de precipitação. Estava tudo reunido para que nevasse.


----------



## jonas (7 Fev 2018 às 16:20)

Fico espantado ao saber que nevou em Amarante, que sorte!
Vamos ver se vamos ter mais surpresas...
Agora vejo só algumas nuvens para sul.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 16:26)

O meu desejo irracional era que viesse um aguaceiro agora, mas pensando bem, é melhor é o céu continuar limpo mesmo não vá as nuvens me estragarem a mínima de amanhã, que poderá ser a melhor parte do evento para mim pelo menos...
Por agora céu limpo com atual de 9.9ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Fev 2018 às 17:37)

jonas disse:


> Fico espantado ao saber que nevou em Amarante, que sorte!
> Vamos ver se vamos ter mais surpresas...
> Agora vejo só algumas nuvens para sul.


Há? Em Amarante!? 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 18:35)

*6.2ºC* e vento  E eu ainda me iludia que hoje já não haveria vento


----------



## guimeixen (7 Fev 2018 às 20:00)

Neste momento estão 6,1°C. 1h para descer 0,2°C à conta do vento, que se não estiver tão intenso como durante o dia falta pouco. Mais uma mínima arruinada.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

Tristeza... *5.1ºC*  Ainda venta como se fosse de dia, não sei onde os modelos viam o vento quase nulo que faria com que a mínima de amanhã fosse a mais baixa do evento. Enfim, mas que "evento" da treta, uns dias com máximas mais baixas é o resumo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2018 às 20:10)

c0ldPT disse:


> Tristeza... *5.1ºC*  Ainda venta como se fosse de dia, não sei onde os modelos viam o vento quase nulo que faria com que a mínima de amanhã fosse a mais baixa do evento. Enfim, mas que "evento" da treta, uns dias com máximas mais baixas é o resumo.


Por aqui ainda está vento, no entanto o vento vai ENFRAQUECER nas proximas horas sendo quase nulo a partir das 00h. Por agora ainda assim sigo com a temperatura mais baixa às 20h deste evento, com 2,5º, apesar do vento constante


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

5°c ..
Não sei se rio  não sei se choro...
Só  sei que por este andar está  a ser o pior inverno dos últimos 6 anos...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (7 Fev 2018 às 21:21)

Eu ainda nao usei o aquecedor , coisa que nos ultimos anos usava e bem

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (7 Fev 2018 às 22:16)

Céu completamente limpo, uma boa noite para observação astronómica. 
Neste momento 5,3ºC sem vento.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 22:22)

*1ºC  *O vento ainda cá está, ontem já ia nos negativos, ridículo...


----------



## guimeixen (7 Fev 2018 às 22:30)

Aqui o vento abrandou bastante mas ainda anda por aqui, 3,4ºC agora.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Fev 2018 às 23:00)

Boa noite! Aragem de E/NE, lá se vão as mínimas 
Temperatura de 5ºC, humidade relativa de 63% e ponto de orvalho de -0.63


----------



## martinus (7 Fev 2018 às 23:48)

Aqui 3,8 C. e humidade de 47%


----------



## cookie (8 Fev 2018 às 04:36)

Por aqui a esta hora (4:35) a estação está a marcar 3,5 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia,

mínima de *1.6 ºc*. 

Neste momento 2.0ºc , Vento NNE: 8Km/h.


----------



## jonas (8 Fev 2018 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
Mínima de -2.7°C
Agora sigo com -2.5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## cookie (8 Fev 2018 às 07:44)

De momento 2,5 graus, vento inexistente. HR 39% e PA 1031.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia. Estão 2,1º em Matosinhos, alguma (pouca) geada ao nível de mar, tão frequente nos anos 70...


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 10:03)

Miníma de *-5.0ºC* no local de inversão forte  Até já foi muito longe com o vento que havia... Enfim, "evento"..."evento"? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *1.0ºC* pelas 8h da manhã 

Sigo com *8.2ºC *que é a máxima até ao momento. Céu nublado, dia frio por aqui..


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 15:19)

Boas,* 8.2°C* por aqui com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Hr ainda baixa (40%) como nos outros dias, veremos se o interior ainda pode ser presenteado com alguma neve hoje à noite.


----------



## cookie (8 Fev 2018 às 15:24)

De momento 10 graus, céu limpo, apenas 23% HR e a PA está nos 1029.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

cookie disse:


> De momento 10 graus, céu limpo, apenas 23% HR e a PA está nos 1029.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Com essa HR% nevava com uns 7/8 graus 
____________________________________

Por aqui *8.1ºC*, máxima de *10.1ºC*


----------



## cookie (8 Fev 2018 às 18:22)

c0ldPT disse:


> Com essa HR% nevava com uns 7/8 graus
> ____________________________________
> 
> Por aqui *8.1ºC*, máxima de *10.1ºC*


Não vejo neve em Vila do Conde há uns largos anos... e na altura derretia ao tocar no chão, mas não deixou de ser bonito :-)

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dlourenco (8 Fev 2018 às 18:34)

Caíram há pouco uns pequenos flocos em Esposende. Muitos pequenos e desfaziam se logo no vidro do carro durante 1min. Bom augúrio!

Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 18:41)

dlourenco disse:


> Caíram há pouco uns pequenos flocos em Esposende. Muitos pequenos e desfaziam se logo no vidro do carro durante 1min. Bom augúrio!
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


Baixa humidade... Aqui 6.5°C


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Fev 2018 às 19:08)

Boa noite! Regressa a chuva


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

6.2°C e caem uns pingos bastante lentamente..


----------



## Stinger (8 Fev 2018 às 19:58)

Por aqui chuvisca lentamente

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2018 às 19:59)

7°c e chuva

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2018 às 20:01)

Boa noite.

É CARNAVAL!
Por cá céu limpo e algum calor.
Esta madrugada esteve calor, com várias horas de temperaturas térmicamente abaixo do zero. O vento esteve cómodo.

Bem...Maravilha! 
Pelo radar a chuva está a chegar. Virá mais alguma coisa, um sólido qualquer, que faça a malta explodir de emoção?
Está um bocado "quente" de momento, mas o facto da humidade relativa estar baixa alimenta o sonho. Quem sabe? 

Já chove...orvalhadamente.

*Tmín: -2,2ºC
Tmáx: 10,1ºC

Tactual: 6,6ºC
Hr: 51%*​


----------



## AJCS (8 Fev 2018 às 20:22)

Começou agora a cair uma chuva miudinha.
Temp. 8ºC mas a descer rapidamente.
Esta frente fria pode trazer surpresas em algumas zonas.
Vamos ver...


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Fev 2018 às 20:40)

Por aqui caía alguma coisa sólida, fazia barulho, não faço ideia o que era...

Nao parecia granizo...

5º e 60% de humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2018 às 20:45)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Por aqui caía alguma coisa sólida, fazia barulho, não faço ideia o que era...
> 
> Nao parecia granizo...
> 
> 5º e 60% de humidade


Talvez graupel?


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 20:49)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Por aqui caía alguma coisa sólida, fazia barulho, não faço ideia o que era...
> 
> Nao parecia granizo...
> 
> 5º e 60% de humidade


Muito provavelmente graupel!


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2018 às 20:53)

Aqui ceu limpo com 7.7graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

a chover e a temperatura a descer...estranho!


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 21:15)

5.6 aqui, acho demasiado baixo


----------



## cookie (8 Fev 2018 às 21:36)

Por aqui começou a chover pelas 20:00 mas muito pouco. De momento não chove e o chão já está seco. A temperatura parece ter estabilizado nos 8 graus e estão 40%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

Pessoal que vive nos montes sabe que humidade tem neste momento?


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2018 às 22:43)

Cá pela terra ora chuvisca, ora não.
Sem hipóteses de surpresas de momento. A humidade lentamente sobe e temperatura muito lentamente desce.
O céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento está calmo.

*Tactual: 5,8ºC
P.Orvalho: 0ºC
Hr: 63%*​


----------



## smpereira (8 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

Boas,
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 0.6ºC  
Por agora 6.6ºC  e já caiu uma chuvinha  está fresco.


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2018 às 00:29)

Já chove bem em Ponte de Lima várias células a entrarem a NO. Com a temperatura que está cá em baixo, já deve nevar em altitude.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2018 às 00:56)

Boas,
Vai chovendo por aqui 

Temperatura atual *6.4ºC *e* 81% *de humidade.


----------



## martinus (9 Fev 2018 às 01:09)

Aguaceiro por aqui. 5,8 C. e 67% de humidade do ar.


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Fev 2018 às 02:38)

É cada estalada que levamos neste país. São 2h36 e 3ºc. Pela janela só chuva molha tolos....


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia.

Fresquinha a manhã...
Foi chuviscando durante a madrugada e agora pela manhã.
Já abriu, o sol brilhou por breves momentos mas o céu permanece muito nublado com algumas abertas.
O acumulado cingiu-se a 1,0 mm.

*Tmín: 4,3ºC (03.38h)

Tactual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## cookie (9 Fev 2018 às 12:12)

Durante a noite choveu mas não me pareceu muito. Estou acordada desde as 5h e não me apercebi de nada de especial. De manhã o chão inclusive estava quase seco. Ainda não voltou a chover e hou um momento em que o sol até apareceu por entre as nuvens. Pelas 9:30 estavam 8 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2018 às 12:47)

Boas,

Umas fotos para animar a malta pois parece-me que o ambiente está um pouco pesado, um pouco "aziático" até... especialmente na cordilheira cantábrica, com aquela neve toda... 

Na quarta-feira fui até ao alto da Senhora da Graça. Estive por lá durante a hora do almoço, com a temperatura sempre nos 4ºC em lugares abrigados do vento. Este era, naturalmente, bastante geladinho! 

Não havia neve, claro... mas via-se alguma coisita pela Peneda, pelo Gerês e pelo Larouco



Serra da Peneda from Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra do Gerês from Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra do Larouco from Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Ali mais perto, no Alvão e no Marão, mais uma vez nem sombra do tão apreciado elemento... paciência, a vista era boa na mesma 



Serra do Alvão from Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra do Marão from Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Mas pronto, não foi uma subida completamente em vão, naqueles lugares sombrios onde mal chega a luz, lá havia qualquer coisita mais fria, e com alguma (ok, muita) graça, para ver e tocar  Foi milagre da Senhora da Graça! 



Ice at Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ice at Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ice at Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ice at Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ice at Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ice at Senhora da Graça, 07-02-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

Boas, choveu um pouco durante a noite mas nada de especial como já se esperava, mínima de 4.5°C


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2018 às 14:56)

Belíssimas imagens @João Pedro , não gostava de levar com uma estalactite dessas  .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Fev 2018 às 15:12)

Imagens fabulosas @João Pedro ,fantástico! Obrigado e parabéns


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2018 às 20:00)

Boa noite.

@João Pedro mas que belas imagens. Parabéns! 

Por cá a tarde tem sido de céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, mas mesmo essas com nebulosidade alta à mistura com o azul do céu.
E fresquinho que tem estado. O vento, ainda que fraco, tem tido o condimento de manter baixa a sensação térmica.
Quanto à neve (ou possibilidade de neve: ontem o GFS tratou de em cima do acontecimento tirar aquele "fôlego", aquela esperança de ver o elemento branco. E com o passar das horas, com a temperatura "alta", esfumava-se o desejo de ver cair a neve...

*Tmáx: 12,0ºC (15.50h)

Tactual: 7,0ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

criz0r disse:


> Belíssimas imagens @João Pedro, não gostava de levar com uma estalactite dessas  .


Não eram muito grandes... 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Imagens fabulosas @João Pedro ,fantástico! Obrigado e parabéns





Aristocrata disse:


> @João Pedro mas que belas imagens. Parabéns!


Obrigado a todos. Gostava de vos ter presenteado com mais alvura, mas era o que havia...


----------



## VRStation (9 Fev 2018 às 21:18)

A primeira chuva registada neste mês...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2018 às 21:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Umas fotos para animar a malta pois parece-me que o ambiente está um pouco pesado, um pouco "aziático" até... especialmente na cordilheira cantábrica, com aquela neve toda...
> 
> ...



Espectacular, julgo que todo forum tinha saudades dos teus grandes registos fotográficos.


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

Fotos espetaculares, @João Pedro 
...........................................................
Por aqui, foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fresco de Norte.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 23:09)

Boa noite ,
Cá estou eu de novo a reportar de Gondomar 
Cheguei hoje e regresso terça a Monchique ...
Dados: 
Temperatura atual de 7,7°C 
70% HR 
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
( Dados da estação Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Fev 2018 às 00:16)

*4ºC  *Ventania dos diabos...isto das mínimas só la vai com AA


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2018 às 09:19)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 4°C
Atual de 6,8°C
72% HR 
1028 hpa 
( Dados da estação Globaltronics ) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

Boa tarde
Sigo com 15.5ºC
60% HR
Ponto orvalho 7.97


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Fev 2018 às 21:53)

Muito boa noite e bom carnaval!
Por aqui chuva molha "tolos"


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

Boa noite ,
Em Gondomar 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 10,0°C
75% HR 
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
.......
Dados da estação Globaltronics 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (11 Fev 2018 às 09:35)

Manhã cinzenta, chão molhado e de momento 11 graus, 98% HR e 1036 PA. De momento não chove e a cara é de chuva fraca, sem qualquer graça. A ver vamos...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado 
Já choveu ...
Temperatura atual de 10,9°C
99% HR 
1025 hPa 
.......
Dados da estação Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2018 às 11:29)

Bom dia.

Ontem o céu ainda nos deu algum sol, entre nuvens.
Pela noite (após as 21h) começou a orvalhar, tendo-se intensificado após as 00h.
Neste momento mantêm-se a chuva fraca. O vento sopra fraco de SSO constante.
O *acumulado* está nos *4,3 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
POrvalho: 10,0ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Fev 2018 às 11:51)

Boas, dia "mono" com alguma morrinha/chuva fraca, 12 graus


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2018 às 12:04)

Boas,
Chuva molha tolos, morrinha ...
12°C
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

Boas, 

por aqui a frente acumulou até ao momento *9 mm *com chuva por vezes bastante intensa. 

De momento caiem umas pingas, sigo com 10.8ºc .


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2018 às 16:56)

Neste momento no aeródromo de Espinho, céu apresenta nuvens baixas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2018 às 17:46)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá tivemos um episódio de chuva mais forte, na passagem de uma linha de instabilidade que estará agora por zonas do triângulo imaginário Aveiro-Coimbra-Viseu.




Foi chuva por vezes forte e que elevou o *acumulado* para os *11,7 mm*.
Entretanto mantêm-se o céu muito nublado\encoberto e recomeça a chuva fraca.
O vento está a soprar fraco, por vezes com algumas rajadas moderadas.

*Tactual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2018 às 20:27)

Boa noite ,
Aqui em Gondomar dia de céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca ou chuvisco ...
Temperatura máxima de 13°C
Atual de 10,8°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
.................
Dados metereológicos da estação Globaltronics 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (11 Fev 2018 às 21:07)

TEMPERATURA  
(Rio Tinto)  
Semana 06/2018


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 08:54)

Bom dia ,
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 3,8°C
Atual de 5,7°C
Pressão a 1025 hPa 
80% HR 
( Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (12 Fev 2018 às 10:37)

Bom dia,
Depois da chuva de ontem que ainda caiu com alguma intensidade a meio da tarde durante a passagem da frente, durante a noite o céu tornou se pouco nublado a limpo e a temperatura acabou por descer bastante, mínima de 2.2ºC 
Neste momento temos sol com períodos de céu muito nublado e 7ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2018 às 10:47)

Precipitação no minho segundo o radar.. Hmmm... Será que chega mais para o Interior e há surpresas?


----------



## Stinger (12 Fev 2018 às 11:40)

Por sao Pedro a minima foi de 0 graus

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (12 Fev 2018 às 11:57)

Por Guimarães/arredores amanheceu assim...











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 14:35)

Boa tarde ,
Céu pouco nublado 
Temperatura atual de 11,2°C
52% HR 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 
Fotos hoje do Monte Crasto/Gondomar... ( tiradas às 11.30 h)











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (12 Fev 2018 às 15:10)

Por aqui céu limpo com 10 graus e algum vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (12 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

Vamos ter um carnaval molhado.

1022 mbar, mas a descer
temp. 11,2ºC


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 19:21)

Boa noite ,
Temperatura atual de 8,4°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 
67% HR 
1024 hPa 
Máxima de 11,4°C
( Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (12 Fev 2018 às 20:14)




----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2018 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

O céu apresentou-se hoje com boas abertas, com o sol a brilhar por razoáveis períodos, sempre acompanhado de vento fraco a moderado, motivo pelo qual a sensação era de um dia frio\fresco. Mas luminoso...

Já se antevê a "frente" (toda a nebulosidade onde se encontra a frente, que está na sua faixa mais a norte) e que nos dará a chuva amanhã. Parece-me que no Alto Minho já esta noite chegará alguma precipitação, estando reservado para amanhã, ao final da manhã, o melhor - menos para os convivas carnavalescos .





De momento o céu está parcialmente nublado, por uma massa difusa de nuvens médias\altas.
O vento está calmo.

*Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 10,6ºC

Tactual: 2,5ºC
Hr: 75%
*​Actualização (22.01h): estive a ver os *meteogramas GFS* para os próximos dias, com bons acumulados esperados em todo o nosso litoral norte. Interessante é ver que para o Porto são esperados 85 mm até sábado e para Viana do castelo sensivelmente 160 mm. Muita diferença, muita "fruta"...Será? Acredito que começará com mais força a norte e que depois seja mais distribuída nos dias de 5ª a domingo. Vamos ver...
Sigo agora com *2,1ºC*.


----------



## qwerl (12 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Boa noite

A reportar de Canelas, por aqui dia de sol com vento fraco a moderado

Neste momento o céu mantém-se limpo, e a temperatura vai descendo livremente antes da chegada da nebulosidade

Tatual: *1,9ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Fev 2018 às 22:11)

Boa noite, atual de *0.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2018 às 22:11)

Boa noite, 

dia frio pelo Porto, por aqui mínima de *3.2ºc *e máxima de *10.4ºc* .

Neste momento 5.9ºc , vento fraco e 86% HR.


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 22:49)

Boa noite ,
A reportar de Gondomar ( São Cosme)
Dia de céu pouco nublado a parcialmente nublado , existiu um sol luminoso quase todo o dia ...
Atualmente céu limpo 
Amanhã já regresso a Monchique ( onde pouco chove e todo o Algarve e Alentejo estão precisar de muita chuva )
Amanhã de manhã já deverá chover em todo litoral norte ...
Dados atuais :
Temp.atual de 5,2°C
75% HR 
Pressão a 1024 hPa
..............
Estacão Globaltronics 
..............
Fotos tiradas por volta das 17 h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (12 Fev 2018 às 23:42)

Boa noite, Tatual  3.5°C


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Fev 2018 às 01:27)

*-1ºC,* pena a precipitação, até seria relativamente interessante a mínima


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia.
Manhã fria (6,5°C). Chove desde as 6 horas, tendo acumulado até agora 4 mm.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 08:01)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Temp.atual de 7,5°C
80% HR 
1020 hPa 
.......
Vou de viagem até Monchique 
......
Boa semana a todos e bom carnaval !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia a todos,
Aqui do Porto ( estação de Campanhã ) 
Temp. atual de 9°C
Chuva fraca 
92% HR 
1021 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 10:25)

Porto ( estação de Campanhã )
10°C atuais 
Chuva fraca 
89% HR 
1021 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Fev 2018 às 12:04)




----------



## pedro303 (13 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

Boa tarde de carnaval a todos. Será que há neve na Freita? 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2018 às 14:08)

Dia tipico de inverno hoje! Já vamos com 34mm acumulados! venha ela


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2018 às 14:20)

dopedagain disse:


> Dia tipico de inverno hoje! Já vamos com 34mm acumulados! venha ela


Ponte de Lima tem sido o "penico" hoje, já reparas-te que em Viana ainda não acumulou quase nada? lool


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2018 às 14:22)

joselamego disse:


> Vou de viagem até Monchique


Boa viagem e que a chuva te acompanhe até ao Algarve...

Boa tarde.

Ainda tive mínima abaixo de zero esta madrugada, mas entretanto já subiu para além dos 10ºC.
Por cá a chuva começou a cair (que eu tenha notado) agora pela manhã, fraca, com um ou outro período de moderada ao final da manhã - aliás o que tinha "previsto" ontem à noite.
O Minho lá teve o seu quinhão, nomeadamente a faixa entre Ponte de Lima e o Gerês (aliás todo o PNPG teve chuva farta esta manhã), como se vê nesta imagem que o @*Miguel96 *colocou às 12.04h:





O *acumulado* por aqui quedou-se nos *4,3 mm*.
O céu está agora encoberto e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO. Há muita humidade disponível vinda do oceano, veremos é se é o suficiente para mais chuva ainda hoje.
Amanhã de novo teremos chuva, que voltará a ser mais persistente na parte minhota.
Para que o resto do país tivesse a "sua chuva merecida", as depressões teriam de descer mais um pouco em latitude e, consequentemente, as frentes também - temo pela zona alentejana e algarvia! 

*Tmín: -0,2ºC (02.22h)

Tactual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 14:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa viagem e que a chuva te acompanhe até ao Algarve...
> 
> Boa tarde.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Aristocrata !
Já vou caminho sul ( Alentejo e Algarve )
Céu com muitas abertas 
Chuva aqui nem vê- lá, infelizmente !
15°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2018 às 15:09)

1337 disse:


> Ponte de Lima tem sido o "penico" hoje, já reparas-te que em Viana ainda não acumulou quase nada? lool



Está a chover de uma maneira agora... Já vamos no dobro previsto por os meteogramas. a continuar assim passamos os 60mm só hoje, e parece me que só sábado é que acalma


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Fev 2018 às 15:15)

dopedagain disse:


> Está a chover de uma maneira agora... Já vamos no dobro previsto por os meteogramas. a continuar assim passamos os 60mm só hoje, e parece me que só sábado é que acalma


Pena a cota de neve não estar uns metros abaixo, o Gerês ficaria enterrado em neve


----------



## Macuser (13 Fev 2018 às 15:16)

Amigos Especialistas (Todos vocês) 

É impressão Minha ou a Partir dos Vintes deste mês poderemos ter assim, uma série de Eventos daqueles que muito ambicionamos?

Cumprimentos


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2018 às 15:17)

dopedagain disse:


> Está a chover de uma maneira agora... Já vamos no dobro previsto por os meteogramas. a continuar assim passamos os 60mm só hoje, e parece me que só sábado é que acalma


Nem mais, chove bastante forte neste momento, um autêntico dia á antiga


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 15:17)

Macuser disse:


> Amigos Especialistas (Todos vocês)
> 
> É impressão Minha ou a Partir dos Vintes deste mês poderemos ter assim, uma série de Eventos daqueles que muito ambicionamos?
> 
> Cumprimentos


Olá, não é impressão tua ....poderemos ter mesmo!
As portas estão prestes a serem abertas ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

No radar praticamente só chove em Ponte de Lima e pouco mais, parece que as nuvens se formam exactamente em cima da vila. É  que chove copiosamente praticamente sem pausas..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Fev 2018 às 18:52)

O vento já marca presença. 11°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2018 às 19:43)

1337 disse:


> No radar praticamente só chove em Ponte de Lima e pouco mais, parece que as nuvens se formam exactamente em cima da vila. É  que chove copiosamente praticamente sem pausas..



Só mesmo! Nem 30 km nos separam e por aqui pouco ou nada chove. 6.4 mm, acumulados.


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2018 às 19:51)

já vamos em 44mm . ponte de lima ficou com a água toda hoje, as nuvens ficaram presas no vale do lima e no vale do homem


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Fev 2018 às 22:13)

Boa noite!
11.9°C
Hr- 95%
Enquanto os vizinhos espanhóis tem estes acumulados! 

Boa regada a que recibeu hoxe boa parte de #Galicia. Estos son os acumulados máis altos rexistrados ata o momento (en l/m2):
-Fornelos de Montes (#Pontevedra): 66,6
-Beariz (#Ourense): 64,8
-Rebordelo (Pontevedra): 58,8
-As Petarelas (Ourense): 56
Mañá segue a chuvia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2018 às 09:46)

Bom dia ,

Foi chovendo durante a madrugada e continua, com nevoeiro à mistura

Acumulados *4.1mm* 

Vento tem soprado moderado a forte de SSW , com rajadas.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2018 às 11:03)

Bom dia,
Chove fraco, com um pouco de nevoeiro.
Vento fraco de SW


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2018 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

Tempo invernal pelo Porto, chuva persistente e bastante vento, sigo com *10.8 mm *acumulados. 

11.7ºc actuais, vento SSW 34Km/h.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Fev 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia!
Chuva fraca "molha tolos" e persistente 
Temperatura amena


----------



## cookie (14 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

Ontem por Vila do Conde dia cinzento e ventoso mas quase sem chuva. Hoje ainda não parou de chover embora sem grande intensidade, é sim persistente.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2018 às 13:11)

Por aqui *11.8 mm* acumulados, continua a chuva persistente e bastante nevoeiro.

Vento com rajadas de SW.

11.9ºc.

Boa chuva para ser bem absorvida pelos solos


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2018 às 15:48)

Boa tarde. Por cá temos chuva fraca a moderada, persistente, empurrada pelo vento constante fraco a moderado.
O acumulado está nos 25,1 mm.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2018 às 16:07)

*13.6 mm* por aqui, continua a chuva e o nevoeiro


----------



## qwerl (14 Fev 2018 às 17:07)

Boas
Dia de inverno, chuva fraca persistente durante todo o dia acompanhada de vento e nevoeiro


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

*15.8 mm *por aqui, nevoeiro e chuva persistente por vezes moderada, estamos nisto há horas 

12.3ºc .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

Snifa disse:


> *15.8 mm *por aqui, nevoeiro e chuva persistente por vezes moderada, estamos nisto há horas
> 
> 12.3ºc .



Como disse e bem o Snifa, estamos nisto a horas, sendo que é ouro a cair do céu, no entanto por aqui estão 13ºC e 96% HR e o ponto de orvalho nos 12.
Vamos ter esta chuva chata pelo menos até sábado, mas que vem ajudar os nossos sistemas hídricos.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2018 às 18:30)

Bom fim de tarde.

Estamos com chuva persistente, fraca, com curtos períodos de moderada agora pela tarde.
O *acumulado* vai subindo lentamente, estou agora com *28,4 mm*.
O *ano hidrológico* (desde 1 outubro) tem um total de *740,5 mm*.

Parece que afinal teremos chuva amanhã, mas a partir de 6ª feira a probabilidade desce bastante e depois a partir de meio da semana o padrão vira para vários dias de chuva, num padrão mais típico e não apenas restos de frentes a atingir o nosso noroeste. Oxalá!

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## AJCS (14 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

Por cá o mesmo cenário durante o dia.
Neste momento 13,3ºC 1019 mbar.


----------



## VRStation (14 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

Que boa 'regadela'!...


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2018 às 20:27)

Boa rega de facto, sobretudo porque é uma "rega lenta" e os solos vão absorvendo bem a água 

Continua a chover, por vezes moderado, sigo com *18.8 mm *acumulados


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 20:39)

Estive a ver a 1ª parte do jogo do FCPorto com o Liverpool e é impressionante a carga de água que caiu durante todo este tempo.
As próximas horas prometem mais chuva em todo o Litoral Norte.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

De facto chove ininterruptamente, chuva certinha, grande rega!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

Boas,
Dia de chuva e continua  *14.5mm* acumulados.

Sigo com *11.5ºC *e *100%* de humidade. Vento soprar de SSW a *35km/h* com rajadas de *66km/h* 

Rajada máxima de *72km/h *


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2018 às 23:20)

Continua a chuva, *25 mm* acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2018 às 23:50)

Boa noite.

Inverno. Eis o nosso inverno...
Que bem que sabe ouvir a chuva a cair, o vento a uivar. Venham mais dias destes, as terras agradecem.

Continua a cair de forma moderada nas últimas 2 horas, persistente como é do agrado de muita gente , acompanhada de vento moderado de SSO.
O acumulado está agora nos 44,2 mm.
Olhando para o satélite, parece-me (!) que teremos alguns bons períodos de chuva um pouco mais intensos pela madrugada em todo o nosso litoral norte. No radar não aparece nada relevante de momento sobre o mar, devido a ser chuva do tipo estratiforme.

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 100%
*​É impressionante a estabilidade e linearidade do vento nestas últimas 24h:





Nota ainda para a forma também persistente e regular do registo de precipitação desde as 5h da madrugada.


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2018 às 06:56)

Bom dia,

mais com dia com chuva, sigo com *4 mm *acumulados ( ontem o acumulado ficou nos *25.8 mm* ) 

12.5ºc actuais, vento SW 16 Km/h e 98% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2018 às 07:35)

Bom dia.

Como refere o Snifa, mais uma noite de chuva. E mais virá de acordo com o IPMA, que prevê chuva fraca de manhã e chuva moderada de tarde.
No satélite vê-se uma mancha nebulosa a entrar no nosso litoral norte, que arrasta muita humidade do oceano.
Esta rega é boa para nós, a chuva tem tempo de se infiltrar calmamente.
O *acumulado* desta noite vai nos *10,7 mm*.
O vento mantêm-se exactamente como estava ontem, de SSO.
A temperatura continua estagnada, entre 11,6ºC e 12ºC. A Humidade relativa está nos 100% desde ontem.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Fev 2018 às 09:02)

Bom dia! 
O cenário continua igual 
Chuva fraca a moderada 
Vento SSO
Bons acumulados


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2018 às 09:05)

Por aqui  chuva persistente, fotocópia do dia de ontem, *7.2 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## GabKoost (15 Fev 2018 às 13:09)

Mais um dia de morrinha constante.

Este é por ventura para mim o 2º pior tipo de tempo, a seguir ao calor excessivo quando se prolonga por vários dias.

Vamos ultrapassar as 48h de chuva fraca constante. Pelo menos que chovesse a sério e permitisse períodos de abertas para se poder fazer algo cá fora!


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2018 às 13:39)

Por aqui atingi agora os *10 mm*, o tempo fechou muito com nevoeiros e chuva constante. 

O vento sopra com rajadas de SW.

12.5ºc actuais.


----------



## 1337 (15 Fev 2018 às 14:35)

Chove bem por Ponte de Lima, de morrinha não tem nada


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

GabKoost disse:


> Mais um dia de morrinha constante.
> 
> Este é por ventura para mim o 2º pior tipo de tempo, a seguir ao calor excessivo quando se prolonga por vários dias.
> 
> Vamos ultrapassar as 48h de chuva fraca constante. Pelo menos que chovesse a sério e permitisse períodos de abertas para se poder fazer algo cá fora!


Por isso é que gosto dos dias de pós-frontal, tem de tudo um pouco e não aborrece 
-----------------
Por aqui chuva fraca persistente, pouco frio com 13 graus atuais


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

Boa tarde.

iProntos! Tudo igual...
Chuva contínua, ora fraca, ora pontualmente moderada, puxada a vento moderado constante de SSO.
O *acumulado* vai nos *25,1 mm*.

Apesar da "chatice" desta chuva, ela tem o condão de ser maravilhosa para os aquíferos subterrâneos.
É esta chuva que temos de ter (!) todos os invernos - e então se se estendesse ao centro\sul\interior era fantástico.
Passei agora no rio aqui pertinho, rio Eiriz, e está longe de inundar terras. Meio e 1 metro ainda do máximo (dependendo da largura) quer dizer que, apesar da chuva abundante que tivemos cá desde o Natal, as terras ainda vão absorvendo bem.

Pelo radar o Minho está a ter uma excelente rega agora da parte da tarde. Vamos ver se a zona mais baixa do nosso litoral também tem direito a tal...






*Tactual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2018 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo, chuva e mais chuva sem parar, entre o fraco e o moderado, sigo com *16.4 mm* acumulados. 

Em 41 horas de chuva praticamente ininterrupta, levo *42,2 mm *até ao momento.  

12.3ºc vento SSW 19Km/h e 98% HR, nevoeiro bastante fechado.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2018 às 18:57)

Boa noite.

Idem, idem, aspas, aspas. Pronto! 

O *acumulado* está agora nos *34,8 mm*. Ahhh...já cheguei aos 100 mm neste mês. 
Boa rega está a levar o Minho, especialmente o alto Minho...

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

Vim aqui só  para dizer que tenho saudades do sol!

12°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vim aqui só  para dizer que tenho saudades do sol!
> 
> 12°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Ahahaha, aqui em baixo então queremos é chuva, mas ela nem vê-la


----------



## cookie (15 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

Dia bastante triste por VC com  a HR nos 99% e sinceramente chuva mesmo caiu pouca, mas neblina constante e aquela humidade omnipresente durante todo o dia com algum  vento deprime qualquer um... Chiça de tempo...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Fev 2018 às 21:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vim aqui só  para dizer que tenho saudades do sol!
> 
> 12°c
> 
> ...



Por aqui muitas, e muitas  saudades da chuva! O acumulado mensal segue nos ridículos 8.2mm!!  Hoje tivemos um dia "quase"  de Primavera bem morno!
Max : 17.6°
Atual: 11.7°


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2018 às 22:07)

Boas,

Por aqui continua a chover,  o acumulado está nos *18.2 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

Boa noite entradota.

Bolas! Só chove...
Diminuiu um pouco de intensidade mas, sendo fraca, também conta, sendo empurrada quase horizontalmente pelo vento constante de SSO.
O *acumulado* está nos *38,9 mm*.

Perdoem-me aqueles que desesperam pela chuva - oxalá ela regresse em força para quem precisa; mas como aqui anda que seja assim, constante, a permitir entranhar-se na terra como tem de ser. E o inverno é isto. Desde sempre por cá, ou não fosse Paços de Ferreira desde há muito conhecido como o "*peniquinho do céu*"
Os de Braga que me perdoem! Antes de ouvir que Braga era o "penico do céu" já nesta terra se falava no facto de termos muita chuva...


*Tmín: Tactual
Tmáx: 12,8ºC

Tactual: 11,2ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 100%
*​*PS: no radar parece que a zona do grande Porto levará com algumas células mais consistentes  na próxima hora...*


----------



## cookie (15 Fev 2018 às 22:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite entradota.
> 
> Bolas! Só chove...
> Diminuiu um pouco de intensidade mas, sendo fraca, também conta, sendo empurrada quase horizontalmente pelo vento constante de SSO.
> ...


Vamos ver se essas células ajudam a limpar esta neblina constante e irritante!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (15 Fev 2018 às 22:37)

Dia de chuva fraca moderada, bastante consistente todo o dia. Um ano que não está a ser mau para o Minho já nos perto de 300mm, ou não fosse esta zona a que mais precipitação têm em Portugal continental ( faixa da Peneda Gerês )


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Fev 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite!
Nada de novo, continua a lição das aulas anteriores e as terras agradecem
Muita humidade no ar!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2018 às 23:45)

Boa noite novamente.

Chove fraco agora, mas bem puxada a vento, no período mais calmo do dia no que toca a precipitação.
Já temos perto de 44h de chuva contínua, "non-stop!".
Apesar de se prever menos chuva para esta manhã de sexta, a previsão aponta para mais alguma chuva, eventualmente moderada pela tarde.
O final de sexta deverá ver a chuva terminar finalmente, e o regresso da acção do AA até final da próxima semana.
O *acumulado* permanece nos *38,9 mm*.



dopedagain disse:


> ...Um ano que não está a ser mau para o Minho já nos perto de 300mm, ou não fosse esta zona a que mais precipitação têm em Portugal continental (faixa da Peneda Gerês)


Eh lá...Não te estás a esquecer da Chã de Ferreira? Neste planalto também chove...
Sigo com *313 mm* desde o dia 1 de janeiro...nada mau!


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2018 às 23:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> (...)
> Sigo com *313 mm* desde o dia 1 de janeiro...nada mau!



Bons acumulados! 

É pena é serem uns com tanto, outros com tão pouco... 

Mas quanto a isso não há nada a fazer!


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

MSantos disse:


> Bons acumulados!
> 
> É pena é serem uns com tanto, outros com tão pouco...
> 
> Mas quanto a isso não há nada a fazer!


É mesmo...Tanta falta de água a sul e interior. 
Felizmente existe uma réstia de esperança para as próximas semanas. A previsão de médio prazo parece dar algum alento para quem vive nessas zonas.

Por aqui o *acumulado* subiu para os *39,9 mm*.
E o novo dia mantêm a tónica das últimas 45h...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2018 às 00:25)

Há ali um "eco" amarelo a entrar pela zona de VN Gaia:






Será que estas células terão alguma actividade maior do que o que temos tido até ao momento?


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia.

Afinal aquele "eco" amarelo no radar do IPMA enganou...Não muito, pois logo a seguir o Grande Porto teve alguma precipitação mais consistente mas de curta duração.
Por cá a noite trouxe um *acumulado* de *3,3 mm*.
Foram 48h de chuva contínua - pelas 5.30h (aprox) parou a chuva fraca.
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento está calmo.
No radar há precipitação a chegar ao Alto Minho fronteiriço...

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## 1337 (16 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

Bom dia, continua a chuviscar por Ponte de Lima.

Numa semana já ultrapassei os 260 mm


----------



## dopedagain (16 Fev 2018 às 13:25)

1337 disse:


> Bom dia, continua a chuviscar por Ponte de Lima.
> 
> Numa semana já ultrapassei os 260 mm


entao calculei mal! nesta zona já passamos os 300 à muito! quanto tens em 2018?


----------



## jonas (16 Fev 2018 às 14:05)

Boas,
Depois de uns dias de chuva fraca, hoje um dia de céu muito nublado.
Neste mimento 14.8°C, 88% de humidade e vento fraco.


----------



## 1337 (16 Fev 2018 às 15:24)

dopedagain disse:


> entao calculei mal! nesta zona já passamos os 300 à muito! quanto tens em 2018?


Enganei-me, o que acumulei foi 135.2 mm em 1 semana, peço desculpa pelo erro


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Fev 2018 às 16:02)

Boa tarde! Após mais uma noite e manha de chuva, eis que veio o intervalo. 
Neste mês levo *87mm *(provisório), falta quantidade desta manha. 
Céu nublado por nuvens altas. A reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

Boa noite! Eis que parou de chover desde o inicio da tarde.
Sigo com 13.3ºC e a HR de 88%
Ponto de orvalho nos 11ºC


----------



## Raincold (16 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

Boa noite .

Aqui por Carreço , concelho de Viana de Castelo , chove praticamente sem parar desde terça - feira .

O ano de 2018 já leva 240 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Raincold disse:


> Boa noite .
> 
> Aqui por Carreço , concelho de Viana de Castelo , chove praticamente sem parar desde terça - feira .
> 
> O ano de 2018 já leva 240 mm.




Boa noite e bem vindo! @Raincold 

Entretanto começa a "morrinhar"


----------



## GabKoost (17 Fev 2018 às 13:55)

Para reavivar a memória do litoral norte e aproveitado melhor o sol de hoje :

https://ibb.co/ebeNGS


----------



## VRStation (17 Fev 2018 às 16:20)

Que dia agradável...


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

*5.5ºC* após uma máxima de 16ºC com muito sol! Céu limpo.


----------



## dopedagain (17 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

Hoje no Gerês. A força das águas!


----------



## VRStation (18 Fev 2018 às 14:23)

TEMPERATURA  
 (Rio Tinto)  
Semana 07/2018


----------



## cookie (19 Fev 2018 às 09:07)

Por VC céu nublado, vento inexistente, 10 graus e 76%HR. A PA está nos 1028.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Fev 2018 às 20:53)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco moderado de N/NO. 
De momento sigo com 12ºC, hrelativa de 74% e o ponto de orvalho de 8ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

Boa tarde! Céu limpo, vento de nordeste fraco. 
Temperatura de 18.0ºC e HRelativa de 49%


----------



## jonas (20 Fev 2018 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,
Dia de céu limpo e máxima de aproximadamente 18 graus.
Tempo de primavera...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Fev 2018 às 13:13)

Boa tarde! 
Depois de uma manhã de lestada incomodativa...
Sigo com 16.7°C e 46% Hrelativa


----------



## cookie (21 Fev 2018 às 15:16)

Ontem tivemos um dia de primavera com o carro a marcar 20 graus. Hoje vamos pelo mesmo caminho. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Fev 2018 às 19:08)

Boas, máxima de *18ºC*  agora arrefece com 8.5ºC atuais


----------



## Stinger (22 Fev 2018 às 01:14)

Vento por vezes forte 

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2018 às 07:23)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria, mínima de *5.8ºc*.

Neste momento 6.2ºc e um vento moderado por vezes com rajadas de NE/ENE que acentua muito o desconforto térmico. 

Céu limpo.


----------



## cookie (22 Fev 2018 às 08:22)

De momento 7 graus, céu limpo e algum vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (23 Fev 2018 às 19:23)

Hoje dia mais fresco mas de sol. De momento 9 graus. A minha estação já indica a vinda da chuva...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

*2.0ºC*


----------



## lmg (23 Fev 2018 às 22:12)

Actualmente com *1.5ºC*.
Mínima do dia: -1.6ºC


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 23:28)

Boa noite ,
Já estou em Gondomar, 
Amanhã vou até Lamego 
Dados atuais de Gondomar :
Temperatura de 6°C
1004 hPa 
60% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Fev 2018 às 00:40)

*-0.3ºC*


----------



## cookie (24 Fev 2018 às 08:32)

Manhã de céu limpo e há pouco 3 graus. A HR está a 33% e a PA a 1011.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia ,
Gondomar :
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 4°C
Temperatura atual de 6,6°C
54% HR 
1006 hPa 
(Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Fev 2018 às 11:23)

Boas, por aqui -4°C pouco depois das 7h


----------



## VRStation (24 Fev 2018 às 15:38)

De destacar apenas a baixa HR (29%)

Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de EW9831 

*Localização:* 41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W - locator IN51RE33AT
*Última informação WX:* 2018-02-24 15:26:00 WET hora local em Rio Tinto, Portugal [?]
*Temperatura:* 15.6 °C
*Humidade:* 29 %
*Pressão:* 1004.4 mbar
*Vento:* Oeste 290° 9.3 km/h (Rajadas 9.3 km/h)
*Chuva:* 0.0 mm durante a última hora, 0.0 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 0.0 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## guimeixen (24 Fev 2018 às 18:43)

Boa tarde,

A mínima de hoje foi de 0,4ºC, bem mais baixa do que nos últimos dias pois o vento lá parou esta noite. Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas de manhã numa zona mais baixa não muito longe daqui.




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




High up by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 18:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A mínima de hoje foi de 0,4ºC, bem mais baixa do que nos últimos dias pois o vento lá parou esta noite. Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas de manhã numa zona mais baixa não muito longe daqui.
> 
> ...


WOW! Que lindas fotos! Parabéns, és um especialista!


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Fev 2018 às 19:23)

4.5°C


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2018 às 20:09)

Boa noite,
De manhã (as 7:30 min) estavam -2.8°C,agora sigo com 5°C.
Dia de ceu limpo.
Bem aí uma boa rega


----------



## guimeixen (24 Fev 2018 às 21:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> WOW! Que lindas fotos! Parabéns, és um especialista!



Obrigado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2018 às 21:52)

Boa noite apenas 4°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Fev 2018 às 22:30)

0.7°C


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

Boa noite ,
Em Gondomar 
Céu limpo 
Temp.atual de 7,1°C
51% HR 
1009 hPa 
( Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (24 Fev 2018 às 23:17)

De momento 6 graus e apenas 25% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Fev 2018 às 23:26)

1.2 graus aqui.


----------



## smpereira (25 Fev 2018 às 00:01)

Boas,

Mínima de 1.3ºC 
O dia foi mais fresco que os anteriores, ainda assim algo agradável, mas mal o sol se esconde a temperatura cai a pique e fica muito frio.
Tatual 4.0ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Fev 2018 às 01:00)

*-0.8ºC*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Fev 2018 às 02:05)

-1ºC.


----------



## cookie (25 Fev 2018 às 08:11)

Bom dia. De momento céu limpo e vento inexistente. A estação marca 4,5 graus, 21% HR e 1016PA.


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 4,7°C 
62% HR 
1011 hPa 

( Globaltronics ) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 10:08)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
9,5°C 
Porto / estação de Campanhã

Boa semana de chuva em perspetiva !  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Fev 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

Mínima foi* 3.5ºC*

Neste momento *10.1ºC* com vento fraco de leste.

Céu limpo.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Fev 2018 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

Hoje a mínima foi de 0,8ºC. Fotos tiradas hoje de manhã:




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje a mínima foi de 0,8ºC. Fotos tiradas hoje de manhã:
> 
> ...


Boas fotos como sempre, um abraço.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2018 às 00:05)

Agora céu limpo e 8 graus. Não reparei na HR mas presumo que esteja baixa pois não há aquela sensação desagradável de humidade e a roupa que tinha cá fora estava... Seca!!! Sem pingo de humidade, algo raríssimo por estas bandas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (26 Fev 2018 às 11:52)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas fotos como sempre, um abraço.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk



Obrigado!


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2018 às 12:01)

Manhã quente, algo abafada... Vento fraco e algumas nuvens altas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2018 às 14:03)

Fotos muito boas. 


guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje a mínima foi de 0,8ºC. Fotos tiradas hoje de manhã:
> 
> ...


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 15:42)

Já bateu nos *20ºC*! Muito abafado e algo ventoso.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2018 às 15:45)

Dia abafado pela Foz do Douro

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2018 às 15:52)

Dia abafado e de calor.
Sigo com 18.2°C e vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2018 às 16:09)

Boa tarde!

17,5º quem diria que amanhã vai nevar a cotas baixas


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> 17,5º quem diria que amanhã vai nevar a cotas baixas


No interior*, e lá as temperaturas já estão mais baixas que isso


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2018 às 17:38)

c0ldPT disse:


> No interior*, e lá as temperaturas já estão mais baixas que isso


Mesmo assim continuam elevadas... A humidade é que está super baixa :O


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2018 às 18:01)

Boa tarde,
Por Covas com 13.3ºC, 50% HR e vento moderado.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 18:07)

12.8ºC, 50% HR por aqui


----------



## VRStation (26 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

Por aqui...


----------



## supercell (26 Fev 2018 às 18:42)

Boas tardes, céu muito nublado por Aveiro a anteceder a chegada da frente.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:20)

atenção Litoral norte, que comédia isto, acabou de passar na tvi:


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2018 às 20:23)

david 6 disse:


> atenção Litoral norte, que comédia isto, acabou de passar na tvi:


Era giro mas irreal...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2018 às 20:52)

Sigo com 12°c céu nublado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

david 6 disse:


> atenção Litoral norte, que comédia isto, acabou de passar na tvi:








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (26 Fev 2018 às 22:17)

Boa noite, por aqui tudo calmo, vento fraco e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas

O dia foi quente e abafado com uma máxima de *21,8ºC*

A chuva está quase a chegar, finalmente vamos ter uns dias de inverno à antiga


----------



## dj_teko (27 Fev 2018 às 00:26)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...spain-france-and-portugal-at-midweek/70004270


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 08:44)

Bom Dia!!

Venha ela!!!! A chuva claro 

6,0º, 35% HR,  vento 10\15km\h de SE

Céu encoberto, sem chuva para já.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2018 às 08:44)

Bom dia.

_I did it again..._ 
Esta ausência, a cabeça anda por outras bandas a certas alturas. 
O que interessa é que vocês tem mantido o espírito do fórum, com participações de valor. Espero retribuir sempre que possa.

Começando, então...Já começou a chover, fraco, e parece que a zona mais baixa do nosso litoral já leva com a bendita chuva:




Para já não parece que, tirando as zonas mais altas (>900 mts de altitude) tenham alguma surpresa no que toca a neve. As zonas mais interiores estão ainda com baixas humidades, mas as temperaturas rondam os 5-6ºC ou superiores.
A massa de ar frio que irá chocar com esta frente que já está cá, levará à queda de neve no interior transmontano e Beira alta mais a norte.
A chuva é que deverá chegar com mais intensidade para o final do dia, essa sim mais persistente (já se vê no satélite a aproximar-se do continente).

*Tactual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 42%*​


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio e com chuva pelo Porto, apenas 6.5ºc actuais e vento moderado de ESE  

*0.5 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2018 às 09:04)

Cá por Paços de Ferreira continua a chover fraco, e a temperatura a descer...

*Tmáx: 8,9ºC (02.51h)

Tactual: 5,7ºC (mínima do dia)
Hr: 44%*​


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 09:08)

Por aqui continua a queda de temperatura, *6.1ºc* actuais ( mínima do dia)

*0.8 mm*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 09:14)

NEVE por aqui, muito miudinha!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2018 às 09:20)

Luso Meteo disse:


> NEVE por aqui, muito miudinha!


Essa temperatura (5,7ºC) é real?!
Se sim, a baixa humidade (36%), conjugada com o ponto de orvalho (-8,0ºC) também baixo, estão a permitir isso...
Excelente!

Por cá tenho...
*P.Orvalho: -6,0ºC (correção)
Hr: 45%
T: 5,2ºC*​Não deverá dar para surpresas, mas já vejo que perto elas aparecem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 09:21)

3°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 09:21)

Minima a ser constantemente batida, *5.8 ºc* neste momento, vento cortante de ESE/E


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 09:29)

NEVE por aqui, muito miudinha!


Aristocrata disse:


> Essa temperatura (5,7ºC) é real?!
> Se sim, a baixa humidade (36%), conjugada com o ponto de orvalho (-8,0ºC) também baixo, estão a permitir isso...
> Excelente!
> 
> ...


Sim a não ser que a estação esteja errada é esta a temperatura...

Neva e cai algo que não sei bem o que é, faz barulho mas não é chuva eheheh


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 09:32)

Chuva gelada moderada com 4.8°C, algum vento muito frio  Desce rápido.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

Porto ATIS kilo 9:30
vento proveniente de 120°
temp 7°
ponto de orvalho 0°
nuvens a 400 pés


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 09:36)

*5.4ºc*


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 09:39)

Por VC chuva fraca, agora parou. Estão 8 graus e a HR é de apenas 17%. Até acho estranho, não me recordo desta HR tão baixa com chuva por estas bandas... A PA é de 1008.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 09:47)

?? Alto de valongo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 09:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ?? Alto de valongo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acredito, cá em baixo um frio do carago


----------



## Lopes45 (27 Fev 2018 às 09:59)

Penafiel 1grau  e chuva fraca


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2018 às 10:05)

kikofra disse:


> Porto ATIS kilo 9:30
> vento proveniente de 120°
> temp 7°
> ponto de orvalho 0°
> nuvens a 400 pés


Porto ATIS lima 10:00
vento proveniente de 120°
temperatura 5°
ponto orvalho 1°

Na ultima meia hora queda de 2c° na temperatura e subida de 1c° no ponto de orvalho


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 10:06)

Ai ai sao pedro...

Com 6º nevava e agora com 5,1º chove?!!

Chuva, 5,1º e 40€ de HR


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 10:09)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Ai ai sao pedro...
> 
> Com 6º nevava e agora com 5,1º chove?!!
> 
> Chuva, 5,1º e 40€ de HR


Humidade a subir, péssimo


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 10:17)

Não se pode andar na rua, o vento é gélido, sigo com nova mínima do dia de *4.9 ºc* actuais


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 10:18)

4,6º atuais e chove, com 44% de HR


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 10:25)

Será que vamos ter surpresas?


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 10:27)

Rapidissima descida com 4º atuais e 50% HR

EDIT: 3,9º nao tenho tempo de escrever lol.

Chove.


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:30)

Bom dia, alguém me sabe dizer se na região de Braga (Sameiro, Bom Jesus ou Falperra) está a nevar?


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2018 às 10:34)

kikofra disse:


> Porto ATIS lima 10:00
> vento proveniente de 120°
> temperatura 5°
> ponto orvalho 1°
> ...


Portos ATIS Mike 10:30
vento proveniente de 120°
temperatura 5°
ponto orvalho 2°


----------



## boneli (27 Fev 2018 às 10:37)

Mig45 disse:


> Bom dia, alguém me sabe dizer se na região de Braga (Sameiro, Bom Jesus ou Falperra) está a nevar?



Nem precipitação, quanto mais neve. Talvez para o início da  tarde.


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:44)

boneli disse:


> Nem precipitação, quanto mais neve. Talvez para o início da  tarde.


 Obrigado pela informação. Eu estou a teclar de bem longe, mas gosto sempre de andar informado sobre a minha cidade


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 10:54)

*4.2ºc* , é de mim ou andam a esvoaçar umas gotas mais esbranquiçadas no meio das outras ? 

Continua este vento continental gelado 

*3.3 mm*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 11:00)

2,9º, alguns flocos perdidos...

1mm acumulado.

Não  me lembro de tanto frio às 11h


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2018 às 11:07)

kikofra disse:


> Portos ATIS Mike 10:30
> vento proveniente de 120°
> temperatura 5°
> ponto orvalho 2°


Portos ATIS november 11:00
vento proveniente de 120°
temperatura 5°
ponto orvalho 3°

temperatura estabilizou, a hr está a aumentar


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 11:09)

Snifa disse:


> *4.2ºc* , é de mim ou andam a esvoaçar umas gotas mais esbranquiçadas no meio das outras ?
> 
> Continua este vento continental gelado
> 
> *3.3 mm*.




Confirmo, são mesmo minúsculos flocos que esvoaçam, quem olhar  atentamente percebe isso, falo aqui na zona alta da Cidade


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 11:14)

Continuo a dizer que vamos ter surpresas aqui na zona do Douro Litoral.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 11:15)

Snifa disse:


> Confirmo, são mesmo minúsculos flocos que esvoaçam, quem olhar  atentamente percebe isso, falo aqui na zona alta da Cidade



São hiper minúsculos, mas não é apenas chuva, provavelmente uma água neve muito fraca e pouco consistente


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 11:17)

Intruso disse:


> Continuo a dizer que vamos ter surpresas aqui na zona do Douro Litoral.



Duvido muito  que passe disto, mas se passar tiro o meu chapéu ao Cêgripe


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 11:17)

Estou junto ao Palácio de Cristal assisto ao mesmo! Minúsculos flocos no meio da chuva.


----------



## davidazevedo (27 Fev 2018 às 11:18)

Por Famalicão tambem cai algo junto da chuva miudinha.....será?????


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 11:20)

Intruso disse:


> Estou junto ao Palácio de Cristal assisto ao mesmo! Minúsculos flocos no meio da chuva.



Sim, são pequenos flocos de neve muito derretida 

Este vento completamente gelado e continental está, certamente, a ter uma grande influência.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2018 às 11:22)

Bom dia,
Por aqui vai chovendo, temperatura atual 5.5ºC e 11mm de precipitação.


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 11:33)

O vento continua a soprar de este para oeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 11:44)

3,3º agora, com 73%HR  e chuva fraca, 1,5mm acumulados.


----------



## martinus (27 Fev 2018 às 12:15)

Chuva fraca. 7,9 C. e 38% humidade do ar, vento fraco.


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 12:17)

Pelas 11horas registei no carro 5 graus na Póvoa de Varzim... Chuva fraca, mas pingas grossas. Incrível o dia de hoje comparado com o de ontem...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (27 Fev 2018 às 12:17)

martinus disse:


> Chuva fraca. 7,9 C. e 38% humidade do ar, vento fraco.


 Braga ainda está com uma temperatura "elevada" comparada por exemplo com o Porto, o frio só agora é que está a chegar aí?!


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2018 às 12:18)

Que gelo que esta na rua


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Snifa disse:


> São hiper minúsculos, mas não é apenas chuva, provavelmente uma água neve muito fraca e pouco consistente


Querem ver que o pessoal da TVI tinha razão? Ainda nem acredito... De onde estou não tenho janelas para ver como estão as coisas pela Póvoa...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Serra de santa justa ainda nao viu nada ?


----------



## martinus (27 Fev 2018 às 12:23)

Mig45 disse:


> Braga ainda está com uma temperatura "elevada" comparada por exemplo com o Porto, o frio só agora é que está a chegar aí?!



Dá para ver por aqui que os termómetros andam entre 7 e 9 

https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pt/este/IBRAGA9

Mas a temperatura está a descer. Agora o meu marca 7,6 C


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2018 às 12:24)

cookie disse:


> Querem ver que o pessoal da TVI tinha razão? Ainda nem acredito... De onde estou não tenho janelas para ver como estão as coisas pela Póvoa...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Pareceu me ver alguns fragmentos leves a ir com o vento
Vou ate mindelo agora, vamos ver Como estao la as coisas


----------



## martinus (27 Fev 2018 às 12:25)

A humidade a subir e a temperatura a descer: 43% e 7,5 C.
É provável que esta tarde neve alguma coisa no Sameiro. No Bom-Jesus acho que não.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 12:26)

Stinger disse:


> Serra de santa justa ainda nao viu nada ?


Nem vai ver, hoje a altitude não importa quase nada, mas sim a interioridade.


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

incrivel está mais frio no Porto a 20 metros que em Lamas de Mouro a 1000 metros de altitude.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2018 às 12:37)

Boas,

notável descida de temperatura em relação ao dia de ontem, quase 10ºC de diferença.


Neste momento, céu encoberto com 9ºC e vento frio de leste. Que belo dia.


----------



## VRStation (27 Fev 2018 às 12:38)

Em Rio Tinto, a mínima (*3.9 °C) *aconteceu às 12:20h. Com a elevada precipitação julguei que era desta que iria nevar... Tal não aconteceu e agora a temperatura já está a subir *4.1 °C.*


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2018 às 12:42)

Temperatura em lppr continua nos 5, os ventos predominantes estas um pouco mais de este, nos 110°, a hr penso que ja esteja nos 100%, dado que o ponto de orvalho é igual a temperatura


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

dopedagain disse:


> incrivel está mais frio no Porto a 20 metros que em Lamas de Mouro a 1000 metros de altitude.


É  verdade como é possível...

3°c chuva

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## martinus (27 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

Aqui chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco. 6,7 C. e 55% humidade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 13:18)

Continua um frio daqueles, com 3,3º.

82%HR e 4mm acumulados.

Chove fraco


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 13:21)

*3.5°C *em Gandra, não sendo inédito, é no mínimo incomum a esta hora!


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 13:28)

Boas, 

por aqui continua o frio e a chuva, sigo com 4.8ºc, vento moderado de ESE e *10.8 mm* acumulados 

Sensação térmica baixíssima na rua, ainda se vislumbram uma gotas mais brancas e leves, mas bastante menos do que de manhã.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 13:34)

Afinal o modelo canadiano não estava assim tão mal...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2018 às 13:49)

Boa tarde.

Pá, vocês a dar-lhe com a neve...Claramente eu nada vi, como é habitual.
Vi (e vejo) que continua a chover, esta "frente" quase estacionária está a largar chuva, razoável em quantidade, pelo facto de estar "comprimida" entre a massa de ar húmida e temperada oceânica e a massa de ar fria e seca continental que está no limite da nossa região.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de E\ESE em geral.
O *acumulado* está nos *14,7 mm*.
A temperatura está no mínimo do dia mas a humidade está no seu máximo.

*Tactual: 3,1ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 13:55)

3,4º, 86% de humidade e chuva fraca\moderada...

6,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2018 às 13:58)

Brutal esse frio no Porto. Creio que é algo raro a esta hora. Por aqui apenas têm caído uns pingos esporádicos. Temperatura em descida. 


A frente não está a afectar esta zona, pelo menos para já.


----------



## martinus (27 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

Aqui já está tudo bem molhado. Esteve a chover moderado durante uma meia hora, agora chuva fraca. 6,1 C. e 69% de humidade relativa, vento moderado.


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2018 às 14:05)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Brutal esse frio no Porto. Creio que é algo raro a esta hora. Por aqui apenas têm caído uns pingos esporádicos. Temperatura em descida.
> 
> 
> A frente não está a afectar esta zona, pelo menos para já.



mesmo...  às 6h da manhã estavam 7 graus de diferença de Ponte de Lima para o Porto ( é +- o normal entre 3 e 7 graus ) neste momento está o inverso. Parece que a bolsa de ar frio não entrou no alto e baixo minho, por o menos para já.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 14:12)

Por aqui estão 3,2º, 86% de humidade relativa e chove fraco\moderado.

7,6mm acumulados

Destaque claro para esta temperatura a esta hora...


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2018 às 14:13)

Boas,
Chove com 4 graus de temperatura, muito frio!
Ainda só consegui ver chuva, de neve nem sinal.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 14:13)

Dia muito interessante mas ao mesmo tempo muito triste...se tivéssemos iso 0 pelo menos aqui no litoral era nevão na certa  Tudo derrete quando passa pela atitude dos 850hpa


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 14:15)

Vamos aguardar, ainda temos algumas horas. Eu tenho fé no "milagre".


----------



## boneli (27 Fev 2018 às 14:17)

A relatar do Sameiro em Braga.  Estão 2 graus e a cair gelo neve sem acumulação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

É frustrante...

3,1º e chove bem... 10mm já...

Um pouco mais de frio em altura e teríamos o nevão do século mesmo no litoral...


----------



## boneli (27 Fev 2018 às 14:41)

Deixo agora o Sameiro debaixo de neve mas sem acumulação. Temperatura 1,5 graus. Bonito de se ver.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 14:46)

Já neva em Montalegre!


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 14:50)

O vento parece continuar de este para oeste. Só falta a temperatura descer mais!


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

Luso Meteo disse:


> É frustrante...
> 
> 3,1º e chove bem... 10mm já...
> 
> Um pouco mais de frio em altura e teríamos o nevão do século mesmo no litoral...


Vamos ter esperança...


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

jonas disse:


> Vamos ter esperança...


Esquece...

3,0º continua a chover..


A humidade agora está muito alta para surpresas


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

jonas disse:


> Vamos ter esperança...


Mesmo.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 14:56)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Esquece...
> 
> 3,0º continua a chover..
> 
> ...


A haver surpesas já tinham acontecido com a humidade baixa...de manhã a tempeatura/HR estavam ótimas para nevar mas não neva pois á altitude dos 850hpa a temperatura ronda os 3ºC e a neve derrete antes de chegar cá!


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 14:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> A haver surpesas já tinham acontecido com a humidade baixa...de manhã a tempeatura/HR estavam ótimas para nevar mas não neva pois á altitude dos 850hpa a temperatura ronda os 3ºC e a neve derrete antes de chegar cá!


Exatamente, ,daí de manhã ter nevado com 5,9º porque a humidade estava a 35%
Agora com 3,0º não neva porque estão 90% de humidade.


----------



## Guedes 114 (27 Fev 2018 às 15:01)

No Porto a temp já sobe... 
Neste momento *5,9º*
Temp Aparente *2,2º*
hPa *999.8 *a descer
Ponto de Orvalho *5º*
Humidade *95%* e a subir


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2018 às 15:03)

Temperatura em queda FINALMENTE no alto minho e já chove. Mais umas horas e com frio instalado a neve deve chegar já se sente o ar de neve


----------



## ampa62 (27 Fev 2018 às 15:29)

Boa tarde. 
Enquanto na Póvoa de Varzim apanhei chuva toda a manhã, aqui por Covas mantém-se uns amenos 9.0ºC e 45% HR. Chuva: 0.00 mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2018 às 15:36)

Finalmente já chove bem por aqui. 


7.6 °C registados às 15H pela EMA.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 15:42)

3,0º, 15mm acumulados...


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 15:46)

Luso Meteo disse:


> 3,0º, 15mm acumulados...


HR?


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 15:48)

Intruso disse:


> HR?


90%, a estação dele: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFELGUEI3


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 15:51)

Neve nem vê-la então.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 15:56)

Intruso disse:


> Neve nem vê-la então.


Lógico, mas hoje foi tudo menos fiasco, simplesmente interessantíssimas as temperaturas diurnas hoje no Douro Litoral! Já não me lembro de ter 3.5ºC ás 13h da tarde! Ainda ontem estavam 20ºC! Os acumulados também estão a ser muito bons também... De momento chuva moderada a forte e *4.9ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 16:01)

Já começa a subir a temperatura, 3,2º e chuva constante, por vezes moderada, 17mm quase feitos!


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 16:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> Lógico, mas hoje foi tudo menos fiasco, simplesmente interessantíssimas as temperaturas diurnas hoje no Douro Litoral! Já não me lembro de ter 3.5ºC ás 13h da tarde! Ainda ontem estavam 20ºC! Os acumulados também estão a ser muito bons também... De momento chuva moderada a forte e *4.9ºC*


Fiasco não até porque em Bustelo-Penafiel cairam alguns flocos. Pena não lá estar.


----------



## ampa62 (27 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

Só agora a temperatura começa a descer por aqui. 8.4ºC e 45% HR....

E de repente...47%


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

Intruso disse:


> Fiasco não até porque em Bustelo-Penafiel cairam alguns flocos. Pena não lá estar.


Exatamente, considerando o frio em altitude ser muito fraco este dia foi estrondoso!!


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2018 às 17:20)

Não temos neve, mas estamos a ter uma bela chuvada, continua a chover moderado a forte com 4.5°C.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 17:24)

Boas,
chove com alguma intensidade, gotas grossas e geladas, o acumulado está nos *21.8 mm *

8.2ºc actuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 17:37)

Chuva? Realmente choveu, mas apenas molhou o chão...!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

Chuva? Realmente choveu, mas apenas molhou o chão...!


Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> chove com alguma intensidade, gotas grossas e geladas, o acumulado está nos *21.8 mm *
> 
> 8.2ºc actuais.


 @Snifa empurra para cima...! Aqui molhou o chão... e mais nada


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2018 às 17:53)

Boa tarde,

Chove bem por aqui, 22,9mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2018 às 18:04)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá a chuva é "non stop"!
O *acumulado* está agora nos *37,8 mm*.
Sinceramente, a esta hora e no dia de hoje, não esperava tanta chuva, apenas no acumulado da semana é que contava com valores mais altos pela persistência da mesma.
O vento sopra fraco\calmo.
A temperatura está para já em lenta subida, cortando qualquer veleidade e\ou esperança no elemento N-E-V-E. 

*Tactual: 4,1ºC
Hr: 80%
PAtm: 1001,0 hPa*​


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2018 às 18:11)

Continua a chover bem à já algum tempo, 26,2mm agora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 18:11)

Que diferença de temperatura estão 6°c sempre a subir..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 18:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que diferença de temperatura estão 8 °c sempre a subir..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Ainda tu querias ver neve


----------



## ampa62 (27 Fev 2018 às 18:23)

Chuva, só mesmo abaixo do rio Lima. Por aqui continua tudo seco .
7.7ºC e 63% HR.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

Chove sem parar, *23.8 mm* e a subir 

O vento é agora mais de Sul/SSW, temperatura a subir com 9.9ºc actuais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 18:29)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Ainda tu querias ver neve


Pouco faltou... ainda registei 2°c durante largas horas 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (27 Fev 2018 às 18:36)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Chuva? Realmente choveu, mas apenas molhou o chão...!
> 
> @Snifa empurra para cima...! Aqui molhou o chão... e mais nada



Já vi na tv até um incendio com alguma dimensão em caminha


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 18:36)

Por aqui a tarde foi com chuva moderada mas que por vezes lá parava. De momento 7 graus - subiu qualquer coisa. A HR está nos 42% e a PA nos 1004.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 18:46)

Sigo com 9.0ºC e 72% Hrelativa
Esta a pingar, nada de relevante
Alias a Serra de Arga esta em chamas


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 18:53)

Por aqui cai certinha *25 mm* acumulados


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

Por aqui chove sem parar desde a hora do almoço. 26mm até ver.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

Que dia. 


Às 18H a EMA registou 4.9ºC.  



Já ultrapassei os 25 mm. Continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

Alguém sabe como está a Serra de Arga?


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a Serra de Arga?


A arder pelo que sei! 
___________________

*7.5ºC*, chuva moderada desde o início do dia, ininterruptamente. Mínima ao início da tarde de 3.5ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:26)

Alguém sabe como está a Serra de Arga?


c0ldPT disse:


> A arder pelo que sei!
> ___________________
> 
> *7.5ºC*, chuva moderada desde o início do dia, ininterruptamente. Mínima ao início da tarde de 3.5ºC.



Ontem dia 26 de fevereiro de 2018 em Vale de Cambra no distrito de Aveiro quase que ia haver grande incêndio.


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

Queda de temperatura de 4 graus em 1h em ponte de lima, finalmente temos frio a instalar se


Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a Serra de Arga?


a cota deve andar nos 1000 1200 metros no minho. o frio nao entrou como em trás os montes. vim agora de uma cota de 540 metros e estavam 3 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 20:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a Serra de Arga?



Ainda activo, falei agora com uma camarada meu que esta lá!


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 20:06)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Ainda activo, falei agora com uma camarada meu que esta lá!


A chuva deve começar mais em força por volta 21 / 22 h aí em caminha ! Pena não ser mais cedo para apagar ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

Esta a aumentar a intensidade! 
Mas não suficiente para apagar a "besta"


----------



## qwerl (27 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

Boa noite
Autêntico dia de inverno com chuva moderada quase todo o dia, vento e frio Seria fantástico se não tivesse de sair de casa

Acumulado em Ovar segue nos *25,4mm*, não esperava tanto já


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 21:00)

Por aqui continua a chover, atingi agora os *30 mm*. 

A temperatura voltou a descer, 8.7ºc actuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

Sai agora das Argas, onde encontrei os meus colegas e o incêndio está quase terminado.
Chove fraco
Temperatura nos 6.2°c
Seguem as coordenadas do início do incêndio 
41°51'26.4"N 8°45'23.4"W


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 21:19)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover, atingi agora os *30 mm*.
> 
> A temperatura voltou a descer, 8.7ºc actuais.


Pois reparei nisso a temperatura está a descer... registo 4°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2018 às 21:22)

Sigo com 23.6mm, a pressão vai descendo 996.4hPa.
Temp. Actual 9.0°C


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 21:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pois reparei nisso a temperatura está a descer... registo 4°c



Por aqui continua a descer, 7.4ºc actuais, *31.2 mm* acumulados 

Pressão também em queda com 996.4 hpa.


----------



## qwerl (27 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Vai chovendo moderado e certinho. Ovar segue com *28,5mm*
Uma estação aqui perto em Grijó leva *30mm* e 3,9ºC atuais

E isto é só o início de muitos dias de inverno "à antiga"


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2018 às 21:44)

Por aqui continua a chover. Começou ao início da tarde e ainda não parou desde então.



A temperatura desde as 18H que está a subir. Ultrapassados os 30 mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Fev 2018 às 21:50)

Boas,

Chuva gelada, sigo com* 4.5ºC* a descer e vento de Leste a soprar moderado.

Mínima de *2.6ºC* pelas 10:50h

Acumulados *20.6mm*


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 22:00)

Chove com intensidade, *32 mm* acumulados. 

O vento sopra de E/ESE e a temperatura continua a descer com 6.3ºc actuais


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2018 às 22:06)

Dan disse:


> Fotos muito boas.



Obrigado! 

_______

Chove mais fraco agora e o acumulado vai agora nos 34.8mm.


----------



## qwerl (27 Fev 2018 às 22:38)

Chuva forte puxada a bastante vento de leste por aqui agora

O acumulado é agora de *33,8mm*
Em Grijó a temperatura já vai nos *2,6ºC*, está um gelo**


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 22:39)

Por aqui nem cheiro da chuva!
Apenas vento de leste


----------



## dj_teko (27 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

https://gyazo.com/677b20fea6dff97f82d1a960e772d0b4


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2018 às 22:41)

Está vento forte chuva constante , notavel o frio por aqui


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 22:44)

Por VC a chuva volta a cair... Pingas grossas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 22:54)

Pingas grossas por aqui também, o acumulado está nos *34.8 mm*. 

Vento moderado de E, 5.7ºc actuais


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2018 às 23:15)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Sai agora das Argas, onde encontrei os meus colegas e o incêndio está quase terminado.
> Chove fraco
> Temperatura nos 6.2°c
> Seguem as coordenadas do início do incêndio
> 41°51'26.4"N 8°45'23.4"W


Desceu em sentido cerveira? Ou covas?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2018 às 23:24)

Boa noite.

Excelente dia para acumular mais uns bons mm nas terras ressequidas (não propriamente por cá, mas nas que vão precisando por esse país fora).
Vi agora a imagem de satélite e parece-me que a região centro-sul, mais litoral, vai levar com células "potentes" nesta madrugada. 

Bem, a chuva tewm momentos em que carrega, como agora.
O *acumulado* vai subindo, já com *50,5 mm*.
Ainda pensei, há uns dias, que provavelmente não chegaria próximo dos valores normais para o mês de fevereiro. Para já está composto com o que choveu hoje - falta ver se amanhã se aproxima dos valores de hoje. Sigo com cerca de 160 mm de acumulado no mês.

Frio...Está F.R.I.O.! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

*Tactual: 3,8ºC
Hr: 86%
POrvalho: 2,0ºC
PAtmosf: 996,0 hPa*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 23:25)

dopedagain disse:


> Desceu em sentido cerveira? Ou covas?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Desceu para oeste direcção a Dem e Vilar de Mouros


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 23:28)

Sigo com *6mm* de acumulado 
Temperatura de 7.1ºC (o windchill esta bem mais baixo) e Humidade relativa de 82%
Vento fraco de leste
A chuva parece que não quer nada aqui com a minha zona


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 23:31)

Aqui caminha a passos largos para os 40 mm, chove com intensidade, *38.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui caminha a passos largos para os 40 mm, chove com intensidade, *38.6 mm* acumulados



@Snifa não vale fazer inveja...!


----------



## qwerl (27 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

Aqui também chove intensamente e está prestes a chegar aos 40mm, sigo com *38,1mm,* sem dúvida que o dia de hoje excedeu as minhas espetativas, melhor dia de chuva do ano até agora


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> @Snifa não vale fazer inveja...!



Pronto  *40.2 mm* atingidos agora e chove com  intensidade , há  pouco até  fazia "fumo"


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2018 às 23:42)

Chove bastante agora, 41,2mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2018 às 23:47)

Desisto! Não há condições 
A chuva teima em não cair e a que cai é coisa pouca


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2018 às 23:57)

Chuva não parou um segundo sequer desde o meio dia.

Total do dia: 38mm.

Venha mais nos próximos dias!!


----------



## GabKoost (28 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Desisto! Não há condições
> A chuva teima em não cair e a que cai é coisa pouca



Incrível a diferença registada entre zonas relativamente "próximas", num evento geralmente uniforme no país.

Há dias assim!


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2018 às 00:05)

Fecho o dia com 29.6mm, continua a chover.
Pressão: 993.2 hPa


----------



## qwerl (28 Fev 2018 às 00:07)

Começa o novo dia e continua a chover intensamente, notável a intensidade e persistência

Ovar acabou o dia com *38,9mm*, e segue já com *1,3mm*


----------



## Stinger (28 Fev 2018 às 00:17)

Chove intensamente com pingas grossas e 3 graus apenas


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2018 às 00:24)

Chove bastante a esta hora.
O vento sopra fraco de NE.
A pressão atmosférica está a baixar: 995,0 hPa.

O* acumulado *de ontem foi de *55,9 mm*.
O novo dia já está com *5,1 mm*.

*Tactual: 3,8ºC
Hr: 87%
*​*No dia em que caisse esta precipitação toda sob a forma de neve, ui! *


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2018 às 00:25)

GabKoost disse:


> Incrível a diferença registada entre zonas relativamente "próximas", num evento geralmente uniforme no país.
> 
> Há dias assim!



Verdade hoje andei na autoestrada e a temperatura variava entre 5ºC e 12ºC de tarde por volta das 16:30h, em linha reta


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2018 às 01:12)

Oláááááá...

Mas que bela noite de inverno se pôs. _Bellíssima_...
*12,4 mm* e a contar.
Com vento fraco de NE e com friozinho a acompanhar.

Já meti lenha na salamandra e só falta desejar-lhes uma beleza de uma noite invernal, invernosa ou lá que seja.
Durmam bem! 

*Tactual: 4,0ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 06:50)

Bom dia,
*44 mm* acumulados ontem, hoje sigo com *12.2 mm* até ao momento. 

11.3ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 09:00)

Chove com intensidade, o acumulado está nos *18.5 mm* 

A estação do ISEP não está a actualizar correctamente, ainda hoje de manhã levava mais de 11 mm ( à semelhança da minha) mas agora o acumulado desceu.. 

Já ontem apareceram vários erros de ligação ao servidor.. 

Consultando o gráfico da precipitação de hoje o total está nos *19.5 mm*.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## supercell (28 Fev 2018 às 09:24)

Parece que a animação vai começar aqui para a zona Norte...


----------



## ampa62 (28 Fev 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas, não tem sido dos períodos mais chuvosos. 

Sigo com 8.4ºC e 8.4 mm acumulados. 

Ontem o acumulado atingiu apenas 6.3 mm. Muito pouco para apagar o incêndio em Arga de uma forma mais lesta.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 09:42)

Chuvada monumental pelo Porto, está  muito escuro.

*22.6 mm* e a contar


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Dormiram bem com a chuva a cair?
Eu cá deliciei-me...
Bem, a chuva, claro, continua a cair, moderada e com um ou outro período forte mas curto.
Já está tudo empapado, os terrenos agora já mostram estar no limiar da saturação - a fase inicial do mês contribuiu para isso.
A temperatura lá subiu mas ainda está frio.
O vento sopra fraco, variável (predominante de NNE).
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *27,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 5,3ºC
Hr: 89%
*​Deixo-lhes aqui o som da chuva; são apenas 8h de ruído:


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 10:12)

Serra do Pilar, Porto (IPMA) acumulou *66,4 mm* ontem.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 10:33)

A luz já piscou várias vezes...

*28.2 mm* acumulados, 

ISEP segue com 28.4mm  ( no gráfico do total diário)


http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/#


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia
Por aqui a chuva é escassa
Vento fraco de S/SW


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:38)

Inundações na zona da Universidade em Aveiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

por vc a noite foi de chuva.  a manhã oscilou entre aguaceiros moderados, a chuva fraca e a pausas na precipitação. o vento é moderado e a temperatura situa-se nos 12 graus, 89% HR e 991 PA. esperava precipitação mais forte e trovoada, para já nada. vamos ver como corre o dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2018 às 12:39)

Boa tarde.

A chuva acalmou, sendo agora fraca, depois de um período de chuva moderada e constante, com pingas mais grossas.
O vento para já sopra fraco.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *36,8 mm*.
O *total mensal* já ultrapassou os 200 mm: *201,2 mm*.


A próxima madrugada e manhã deverá ser marcada pelo vento intenso, repetindo-se o cenário na tarde e noite de 6ª feira. Claro que a acompanhar terá sempre a chuva, que não esperando-se valores valores hora muito elevados, será abundante pela sua persistência ao longo do que resta da semana.
*Tactual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 91%
PAtm: 989,0 hPa*​


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

Boas,

*34 mm* acumulados por aqui, vão caindo umas pingas. 

Vento moderado de Sul com rajadas.

12.4ºc.

Fevereiro segue com *138,7 mm* acumulados


----------



## Guedes 114 (28 Fev 2018 às 14:07)

Boas a todos... Aqui pelo Porto após a manhã mantêm-se uma pasmaceira terrível...
Temperatura: *12,9 C *
Temperatura aparente: *10 C *
Ponto de orvalho: *12,2 C*
Humidade média * 95 % *
hPa *985,6 mb *
Rajada máxima* 45,1 Km/h
*
Ou seja nada de flashes nada de roncos nada de granizo...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2018 às 14:36)

Continuação de boa tarde.

Por cá tudo muito calmo, notando-se sim incremento no vento que sopra moderado de SSO - notória mudança a caminho.
Com isto a temperatura sobe rapidamente, já perto dos 11ºC.
E a pressão atmosférica tem baixado lentamente.
O acumulado mantêm-se nos 36,8 mm.

*Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 94%
PAtm: 988 hPa*​


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Mais chuva, vento e ondulação, fortes, a caminho do continente nos próximos dias:


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Mais uma vez a página *Meteo Trás os Montes, *está de parabéns.


----------



## João45 (28 Fev 2018 às 15:49)

Boa tarde! 

Um pequeno aparte, tenho que fazer uma viagem um pouco mais longa por esta região, é aconselhável usar o meu Porsche (alguém sugere algo para tornar o carro em si mais seguro) ou devo tentar utilizar um carro mais próprio para estas condições atmosféricas? A minha preocupação relaciona-se com o facto de viajar com a minha neta no carro.

Cumprimentos pessoal!


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 15:57)

João45 disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Um pequeno aparte, tenho que fazer uma viagem um pouco mais longa por esta região, é aconselhável usar o meu Porsche (alguém sugere algo para tornar o carro em si mais seguro) ou devo tentar utilizar um carro mais próprio para estas condições atmosféricas? A minha preocupação relaciona-se com o facto de viajar com a minha neta no carro.
> 
> Cumprimentos pessoal!




A partir desta tarde a cota da neve sobe para 1200 metros, penso que não deverás ter problemas por trás os montes, a neve vai derreter e o gelo, no máximo amanhã já não haverá!


----------



## VimDePantufas (28 Fev 2018 às 16:04)

João45 disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Um pequeno aparte, tenho que fazer uma viagem um pouco mais longa por esta região, é aconselhável usar o meu Porsche (alguém sugere algo para tornar o carro em si mais seguro) ou devo tentar utilizar um carro mais próprio para estas condições atmosféricas? A minha preocupação relaciona-se com o facto de viajar com a minha neta no carro.
> 
> Cumprimentos pessoal!



Este é o carro ideal


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Fev 2018 às 16:24)

João45 disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Um pequeno aparte, tenho que fazer uma viagem um pouco mais longa por esta região, é aconselhável usar o meu Porsche (alguém sugere algo para tornar o carro em si mais seguro) ou devo tentar utilizar um carro mais próprio para estas condições atmosféricas? A minha preocupação relaciona-se com o facto de viajar com a minha neta no carro.
> 
> Cumprimentos pessoal!


Porque não?


----------



## João45 (28 Fev 2018 às 16:37)

joselamego disse:


> A partir desta tarde a cota da neve sobe para 1200 metros, penso que não deverás ter problemas por trás os montes, a neve vai derreter e o gelo, no máximo amanhã já não haverá!


Boas amigo Lamego, nunca falhas!

Obrigado mais uma vez.


----------



## João45 (28 Fev 2018 às 16:38)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Este é o carro ideal


 E era!


----------



## João45 (28 Fev 2018 às 16:40)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Porque não?


Porque não?
Diria eu que não é propriamente o carro mais seguro do Mundo para andar com o piso complicado. Mas que é bom pra sacar "gajas" novas, lá isso é!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Fev 2018 às 17:06)

Chuva?! Nada de mais, vai chovendo, mas sem a intensidade que estava a espera!!!
Sigo com 13.0ºC, HR 89%, ponto de orvalho 11ºC

(A reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros)


----------



## ampa62 (28 Fev 2018 às 17:36)

Por Covas, períodos de chuva com intensidade reduzida e acumulados pouco expressivos: 15.8 mm.

Só para ter uma ideia,

Acumulados em

     Fev 2018 --- 106.4 mm
     Fev 2017 --- 227.6 mm
     Fev 2016 --- 433.8 mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

ampa62 disse:


> Por Covas, períodos de chuva com intensidade reduzida e acumulados pouco expressivos: 15.8 mm.
> 
> Só para ter uma ideia,
> 
> ...



A uns quilómetros daqui e tens mais sorte que eu, mas a zona de Cerveira foi sempre mais chuvosa


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Fev 2018 às 18:02)

Boas.
Sem chuva por agora, 9,8º e 12,7mm acumulados.

Dados da minha estação relativos a Fevereiro:


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 18:28)

João45 disse:


> Boas amigo Lamego, nunca falhas!
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez.


pode sempre levar correntes de neve na mala (just in case...), mas convém treinar colocá-las em casa, mas de luvas. E depósito sempre atestado, com umas mantas ou casacos quentes, uma merenda e... em caso de previsão séria de neve, uma pá, ou algo que ajude a limpar a neve do cano de escape, para que não haja retorno de fumo.
Já fiz muitas viagens pela A52 e zona de Léon com neve, alguns nevões sérios, num citroen saxo e estas eram as minhas precauções.


----------



## qwerl (28 Fev 2018 às 18:49)

Boas!

Por aqui dia de aguaceiros fortes, principalmente durante a manhã, com *20,3mm* acumulados, o dia de ontem terminou com* 38,9mm* acumulados

Por agora não chove mas o vento de Sul faz-se ouvir. A aguardar por mais animação


----------



## ampa62 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

Pressão atmosférica atual: 984 mB. IPMA Viana 985.2; IPMA Pedras Rubras 985.6.

Chuva - nada de novo;

Vento moderado.


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 19:04)

por VC já não chove há algumas horas, inclusive o céu aliviou e chegou a sair o sol. De momento estamos com uma aberta grande... vamos ver como corre a noite.


----------



## ampa62 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:24)

cookie disse:


> por VC já não chove há algumas horas, inclusive o céu aliviou e chegou a sair o sol. De momento estamos com uma aberta grande... vamos ver como corre a noite.



Por aqui começou a chover às 19.50


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 21:00)

ampa62 disse:


> Por aqui começou a chover às 19.50


Por aqui ainda não voltou a chover..m

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (28 Fev 2018 às 21:46)

Chuva forte agoraO vento abrandou

*21,4mm* acumulados em Ovar


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 22:03)

Chove com bastante intensidade, o acumulado está nos *35.8 mm* 

12.6ºc .


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 22:11)

Recomeçou a chover... Mas fraco, pingas grossas e parece já ter parado...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (28 Fev 2018 às 22:14)

Olá Amigos

Vêm-se as primeiras Trovoadas a Entrar pelo Sul (Faro)... 

Cá para o Norte alguém tem perspetiva....?


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 22:15)

Que bela carga de água se abate por aqui, até faz "fumo". 

*37.2 mm* e a contar 








A pressão está em queda com 983.6 hpa.


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 22:59)

Snifa disse:


> Que bela carga de água se abate por aqui, até faz "fumo".
> 
> *37.2 mm* e a contar
> 
> ...


E por aqui tão pouco...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Depois de algumas pausas ao final da tarde\início da noite, voltou entretanto a chover de forma moderada.
Parece estar a acalmar de novo...
A temperatura já subiu para valores consentâneos com uma entrada marítima, saturada de humidade.
O vento, apesar de fraco de momento, passou a soprar predominante de SSO.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *42,2 mm*.
O *total mensal* lá ultrapassou os 200 mm: *206,5 mm*.

*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 91%
PAtm: 978 hPa*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Fev 2018 às 23:29)

Aleluia que tenho chuva moderada


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2018 às 23:43)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 26,4mm, neste momento não chove.
Pressão:983hPa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

*Tópico de Março*  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-marco-2018.9703/


----------

